# College Football 2009



## Walker

*[OFFICIAL] College Football 2009*

Alright boys and girls the most beautiful season is almost upon us: College Football. The season that sees rivalries, tradition, great games, amazing athletes and performances and sadly the beauty pageant that is the polls and BCS.

Obviously as a huge Longhorn fan I'm stoked for the season.

Here's your preseason polls:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex


Who ya got for the title game? Who is your sleeper, who is overrated and who will surprise or fall? Top 5 is Florida, Texas, Oklahoma(dumbasses), USC and Alabama.

Let the discussion and the best time of the year begin! :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420

Gators....and Im a FSU fan.....:thumbsup:


----------



## AK-Bronco

Florida's schedule looks like a cake walk, but the did lose to Mississippi last year. It's a good thing they don't play Auburn this year, it's always a depressing game for us Gators fans. I'm looking forward to Lane Kiffin's failure, nothing against Vols fans, I just don't like the man.


----------



## Darkwraith

I'll just stick with insanely cheering for my Kentucky Wildcats...I just want a different(better) Bowl game this season! :thumbsup:


----------



## taz1458

Go Penn State!!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

AK-Bronco said:


> Florida's schedule looks like a cake walk, but the did lose to Mississippi last year. It's a good thing they don't play Auburn this year, it's always a depressing game for us Gators fans. I'm looking forward to Lane Kiffin's failure, nothing against Vols fans, I just don't like the man.


Gators will lose one game this year during the regular season...I think they have lost at least one every year since the conference divided and at least one was to a western division foe. I think it will be LSU this year...people forget that we were about to take the lead until our QB threw his 2nd int and it got returned for a TD...after that our defense pretty much quit...and you could tell we lost it mentally. 

But I still think they are the best in the conference. Ole Miss will lose 3 games this year. 

I think surprise teams will be Arkansas...they got the best RB in the SEC in Michael Smith...he is all around. Charles Scott will be a better pro and he is a bruiser but Smith is very underrated. Ole Miss lost their stud LT, their stud DT, and their only WR that people really gameplanned around. He also ran their wild cat formation. Bama is returning a good defense but they lost Coffee, and the three best run blockers ever to set foot on Bama's campus. With a new starter at QB and a running game that will require a lot of tweaks early on, I expect Bama to lose to Ole Miss, Arkansas and LSU. 

LSU has the hardest schedule of any western division SEC team (UGA has a harder one from the east though). Washington is very underrated and that could be a dangerous game for us because no SEC team in recent history has gone to the west coast and really dominated. UGA did last year but the score did not indicate and LSU did back in 03 when they beat Arizona 59-10 (i think)...but Washington has a dangerous QB and a great coach (as far as offensive schemes go)...they could keep it closer then people think...it opened up as a 17 point spread and I would probablyt take UW and the points if I were betting. Our strength will be the o-line...it is probably the best in the country with only USC in that conversation. I look for a dominant running game to carry us to a 10-2 season...losses being UGA and Ole Miss by a total of less then 10 points and that will match us up against UF at 11-1 in the SEC title game and UF wins by 10 in that game and goes on to play for a title.

I think this year though that UF plays Texas in the title game and loses. That is my sensible pick, but I just have a feeling that something happens to UF and they lose like 3 games this year and UGA wins the east. 

Two best players in the country this year play defense though. Taylor Mays and Eric Berry are by far the best players in the country.

LSU is looking good to extend their top 5 pick streak with LaFell, Black, Williams, and Scott all with enough talent to be top 10 and the first two with enough to be top 5. Black could be the first guy taken if he stays healthy and test out well in the off season. That is a great LT. Started every game since he was a RS Freshman and has held down the likes of Quentin Groves, Carlos Dunlap, Greg Hardy, Jamaal Anderson, etc. He gives up less sacks then just about any LT in the SEC and that includes Andre Smith and also his run blocking is huge.

LSU has the talent to be a national champ but has the schedule that may result in 3 or more losses. It will really be an interesting season for us. 

Also I think UTexas beats Texas Tech by 40+.:thumb02:


----------



## AK-Bronco

LSU's schedule is looking rough! 

There is just something unsettling about being ranked #1 in the preseason poll, this being Tebow's Senior season, and having such a light schedule. I just feel I'm being set up for a disappointing season. If the Gators do make it to the big game I cannot see them losing.


----------



## Walker

ZZ- I hear you on Ole Miss- they are the sexy preseaon pick for a lot of people but they won't be able to sneak up on anyone this year and though Mr. Snead is a stud teams will adjust to them.

Damn skippy on the Texas-Texas Tech game- payback is coming bid time Sept. 19th.

I'm really interested in LSU this year because they will be much better than last year but facing a brutal schedule. Arkansas is a team I wish Petrino didn't back out on our game with them this year because I think it would have been a great and tough road test for us and helped BCS points-wise this year. 

Most people are talking about Sergio Kindle on Texas' defense this year(rightly so) but watch out for Lamarr Houston at DT for a break out year and Roddrick Muckleroy at LB(the returning tackle leader), and Brian Orakpo's lil bro at DT. Those are the guys that are going to have to take some of the pressure off Kindle's double teams. Our secondary is fithly sick with talent and depth- last year it was a question mark- this year a huge strength.

I'm pulling for Fozzy Whitaker to be the feature RB and get some big yardage so Colt hopefully isn't our leading rusher again this year. 

F*cking juiced JUICED for this season. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Most people are talking about Sergio Kindle on Texas' defense this year(rightly so) but watch out for Lamarr Houston at DT for a break out year and Roddrick Muckleroy at LB(the returning tackle leader), and Brian Orakpo's lil bro at DT. Those are the guys that are going to have to take some of the pressure off Kindle's double teams. Our secondary is fithly sick with talent and depth- last year it was a question mark- this year a huge strength.
> 
> I'm pulling for Fozzy Whitaker to be the feature RB and get some big yardage so Colt hopefully isn't our leading rusher again this year.
> 
> F*cking juiced JUICED for this season. :thumb02:


I agree your secondary is looking really good...Gideon caught a lot of flack for that big drop but him and his other Safety counterpart (I think they were both freshman or RS freshman last year)...really had great seasons other then the final two plays against Tech...one not tackling Crabtree and the other dropping the pass.

A name that some may not have heard of but need to watch out for this year is Ndamukong Suh....stud DT at Nebraska...he might be the best defensive guy in the Big 12...that conference is loaded at d-line it seems with all american candidates at UT, OU, and Neb. 

Oh man 11 days until kickoff...I am just as juiced.


----------



## swpthleg

SPAAAAAARTAAAAAAANS!!!

If they could drop their obsession with "run up the middle", I expect great things.


----------



## coldcall420

Those other conference schools cant compete with the speed in the S.EC.............at the end of the day....What I mean is if it comes down to a school from the S.E.C. like Florida.....historically the other confrence teams cant match the speed......its always the diference maker....

FTR....Im an ACC school fan....FSU...


CC420


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

coldcall420 said:


> Those other conference schools cant compete with the speed in the S.EC.............at the end of the day....What I mean is if it comes down to a school from the S.E.C. like Florida.....historically the other confrence teams cant match the speed......its always the diference maker....
> 
> FTR....Im an ACC school fan....FSU...
> 
> 
> CC420


Actually the ACC has the best record against other BCS conferences as a whole. And the teams they play have a better overall record then the teams other conferences play. Also, most of their OOC games come against the SEC.


----------



## enceledus

As a Gator Alumni, I must say, we will kill everyone this year! WAR TEBOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

enceledus said:


> As a Gator Alumni, I must say, we will kill everyone this year! WAR TEBOW! :thumbsup:


not everyone...you will lose once same as always and I predict against LSU this year.


----------



## enceledus

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> not everyone...you will lose once same as always and I predict against LSU this year.


STOP BEING A REALITY HARNESS!


----------



## coldcall420

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Actually the ACC has the best record against other BCS conferences as a whole. And the teams they play have a better overall record then the teams other conferences play. Also, most of their OOC games come against the SEC.


 

My squad is in the ACC FSU , butas of late the past 5 yrs the speed of the S.E.C has been a factor for sure....but your def right....

CC420


----------



## enceledus

coldcall420 said:


> My squad is in the ACC FSU , butas of late the past 5 yrs the speed of the S.E.C has been a factor for sure....but your def right....
> 
> CC420


you're right. The SEC is definitely the strongest conference in college football hands down.


----------



## swpthleg

coldcall420 said:


> My squad is in the ACC FSU , butas of late the past 5 yrs the speed of the S.E.C has been a factor for sure....but your def right....
> 
> CC420


Where can I go get Gators shiz without getting ripped off? My dad taught summer session there years ago.


----------



## enceledus

swpthleg said:


> Where can I go get Gators shiz without getting ripped off? My dad taught summer session there years ago.


you could try gatorzone.com... but I dunno how inexpensive it is.


----------



## swpthleg

I have NO attire from any of the schools I have been affiliated with, myself or a relative: Michigan State (where I and L&M went) Univ. of Wis. Madison, where my dad got his doctorate, Keel (Manchester UK, where my dad started his B.A.) or University of British Columbia (where my dad finished his B.A.). Or Cornell or the aforementioned, he taught at both of them.

Anyway we never wear any MSU stuff when they play, b/c they always seem to lose when we do that.


----------



## King Koopa

im a michigan fan and i expect them to win 6-8 games this year.

i think texas will win the nc over usc. i dont think florida will play for the nc because i dont think they will go undefeated, unlike ut and usc.


----------



## swpthleg

Does LSU play Auburn?


----------



## dudeabides

Every year, yep.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> Where can I go get Gators shiz without getting ripped off? My dad taught summer session there years ago.


 After learning about the fact that when you wear team attire that team loses, i approve of this.



King Koopa said:


> im a michigan fan and i expect them to win 6-8 games this year.


I think 7-8 is realistic...Forcier needs to assert himself pretty quickly though because without him, the offense will be pretty average again.



> i think texas will win the nc over usc. i dont think florida will play for the nc because i dont think they will go undefeated, unlike ut and usc


USC will not go undefeated...Freshman QB + road games at Cal, Oregon, ASU, UW, OSU,....I see at least 2 losses and not because they will be the worse team...I bet they lose the 2nd game. 



swpthleg said:


> Does LSU play Auburn?


As dude said...every year and this year makes me nervous because no one is talking about Auburn. They got talent, they just need QB play.


----------



## swpthleg

What sort of team has Michael Crabtree left in the wake of his departure? (for San Diego I thought?)

L&M and I took note of when the preseason breakdown show would be on ESPN, b/c in his words, 'if you watch it then you sound intelligent when you talk about it.' I said 'You do, maybe. I just sound like I watched a fuckin TV show.'


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> What sort of team has Michael Crabtree left in the wake of his departure? (for San Diego I thought?)
> 
> L&M and I took note of when the preseason breakdown show would be on ESPN, b/c in his words, 'if you watch it then you sound intelligent when you talk about it.' I said 'You do, maybe. I just sound like I watched a fuckin TV show.'


Crabtree is playing for San Francisco now...not signed yet though I don't think...Texas Tech should probably struggle this year...they lost a bunch of talent on both sides. But they got a strong armed QB and I don't think they face a challenging defense or a tough road game for a while...I know they play Texas the 3rd week and I expect them to lose big there...but that will be more their defense failing them then their QB I think, but who knows. 

You should tell your L&M to not listen to anyone on ESPN about College Football except Kirk Herbstreit...he is about the only objective analyst they have...also Rece Davis is great at what he does...but he rarely offers analytical insight. Rivals is where the real college coverage is.


----------



## swpthleg

Rivals is on ESPN?

I watch ESPN at the gym and frequently at home, but I don't always take note of when a particular show is on. 

BTW is there a college or pro lacrosse forum?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> Rivals is on ESPN?
> 
> I watch ESPN at the gym and frequently at home, but I don't always take note of when a particular show is on.
> 
> BTW is there a college or pro lacrosse forum?


Ha no. Rivals is separate. They specialize in college sports.


----------



## Walker

:happy01::happy01::happy03::happy03::thumb01: *It begins TONIGHT!!!!!!!!! :thumb01::happy03::happy03::happy01::happy01:*​


----------



## swpthleg

So excited. Not as much as L&M, but excited nevertheless.

If you get hold of a copy of the Sports Illustrated NFL preview issue (the new one) my daughter is in it.


----------



## Darkwraith

Saturday at noon! My mighty wildcats take the field and I can't wait!!


----------



## G_Land

All i got to say about sat is ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!:drink02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

G_Land said:


> All i got to say about sat is ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!:drink02:


I would neg you for shits and giggles but then you would be full red...but i got my eye on you...post wisely....haha...nah just kidding. I can't wait to come into T-town and tool you guys again like we have been doing the last decade....GEAUX Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I got money on Boise covering but losing and USC winning...figurative...couldn't get to the site before bets closed. But i never like betting on opening day.


----------



## Darkwraith

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I would neg you for shits and giggles but then you would be full red...but i got my eye on you...post wisely....haha...nah just kidding. I can't wait to come into T-town and tool you guys again like we have been doing the last decade....GEAUX Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I got money on Boise covering but losing and USC winning...figurative...couldn't get to the site before bets closed. But i never like betting on opening day.


Damn the tigers!!!!!


I hope this happens again!!


----------



## coldcall420

Two words.......Florida State:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Darkwraith said:


> Damn the tigers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope this happens again!!


we won't [;ay you this season...but if we did, it would look more like this

http://espndb.go.com/ncf/playbyplay?gameId=262870099

or this


----------



## Darkwraith

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> we won't [;ay you this season...but if we did, it would look more like this
> 
> http://espndb.go.com/ncf/playbyplay?gameId=262870099
> 
> or this


Whatever!!!! I am just happy to have some football to cheer about period! Its been a lot better lately than it has been in decades!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Darkwraith said:


> Whatever!!!! I am just happy to have some football to cheer about period! Its been a lot better lately than it has been in decades!


Me too...and that was all in good fun. :thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Me too...and that was all in good fun. :thumb02:


Of course it was! I am just happy about being able to cheer for football the last few years lol its been a long time!


----------



## swpthleg

Thiiiiiiiiiiis Iiiiiiiiiiis Spaaaaaartaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> Thiiiiiiiiiiis Iiiiiiiiiiis Spaaaaaartaaaaaaaa!!!!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Walker

NC State v. South Carolina- was a snoozefest of bad offense but honestly I didn't care- I was watching college football. :thumb02:

The beer fridge is re-stocked for Oregon-Boise State and the 70+ points that will be scored. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420

*clears throat and mumbles...Florida State....again*


----------



## swpthleg

We have talked about getting a beer fridge for, I don't know, 17 years.

L&M gets so f*cking hyper and says words that I don't want the kids hearing. I don't care about f-bombs obviously, but there's a few words that I think some people only say during football season.

I have to say this, Colt McCoy sounds like a porn star.


----------



## coldcall420

swpthleg said:


> We have talked about getting a beer fridge for, I don't know, 17 years.
> 
> L&M gets so f*cking hyper and says words that I don't want the kids hearing. I don't care about f-bombs obviously, but there's a few words that I think some people only say during football season.
> 
> I have to say this, Colt McCoy sounds like a porn star.


 
He's not a porn star but he did swin across the lake or pond behind his house or somthing like that like really far distance and saved someone that was drowning....pretty cool dude.....

CC420


----------



## swpthleg

coldcall420 said:


> He's not a porn star but he did swin across the lake or pond behind his house or somthing like that like really far distance and saved someone that was drowning....pretty cool dude.....
> 
> CC420


Holy shit! Was it a chick with giant jugs? That lake is a trap on purpose, then.

Every season, I'm thinking, I will learn football apart from they have 4 downs to go 10 yards. And I never do, because someone is always interrupting me.

I'm starting to think that playing it is the answer.


----------



## Walker

swpthleg said:


> I have to say this, Colt McCoy sounds like a porn star.


Colt *is* a porn star and I'd gladly pay to see any clips with his girlfriend in them. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

I just know he has a sex tape somewhere.........withholding bastard.

A kid from an itty bitty town near where I live, Jehuu Caulcrick, put Chautauqua County on the map when he performed so well in the MSU football program and then played for the Jets, and now he's an alternate or whatever the hell they call it.

I can't help but think this season may be a letdown for MSU, unless they can top last season, which gave many depressed Spartan fans hope. 

That is a beautiful campus, especially in the fall. I'm almost nostalgic and wanting to go back there, except with no kids so I can tailgate properly.


----------



## Assassin

Damn, that cheap shot Blount threw at the unsuspecting Boise State player will cost him prob about 4 games. He did hit him in the button and made him buckle.


----------



## Assassin

I hope my Bruins can show signs of improvement during Neuheisel 2nd year at the helm. I expect us to win at least 4-6 games this season. A bowl game would be a bonus.

WAR UCLA!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Assassin said:


> Damn, that cheap shot Blount threw at the unsuspecting Boise State player will cost him prob about 4 games. He did hit him in the button and made him buckle.


Cheap shot? ha...that kid taunted him and got what he deserved. Does that make it right? No, but that is why you don't taunt someone and if you do, don't turn your head like an idiot. He actually waited until Blount was looking at him to start talking to make sure he had his attention. Even his coach started to tell him to shut his mouth but it got shut for him. 

I think Hout should be suspended by Boise as well. If that happens during the game, 15 yards and maybe an ejection. It happened after so the kid is gone for the season (in combo with his past suspension and the other antics).

But even more, what were those fans doing taunting the players too. I hope the program at Boise is proud of themselves because they looked classless before the game, after the game, and even the alumni/current students couldn't show class in the stands. Just an ugly night of football.


----------



## swpthleg

That punch has been showed so many times now that it's burned into my brain for days, at least. 

SPLADOW!

It has prompted lengthy and exhaustive debate (the "Is Sportsmanship Dead?") item I watched today, so I'm guessing there will be some sort of disciplinary action sooner rather than later.


----------



## Assassin




----------



## coldcall420

Assassin said:


> Damn, that cheap shot Blount threw at the unsuspecting Boise State player will cost him prob about 4 games. He did hit him in the button and made him buckle.


 
Cost him the rest of the season and prob the NFL......

Phuckin idiot......

CC420


----------



## Assassin

coldcall420 said:


> Cost him the rest of the season and prob the NFL......
> 
> Phuckin idiot.....
> 
> CC420


Yes he did act like an idiot and he was also taunted by the BSU player. Given that he had other disciplinary actions in the past, I'm not surprised he got the boot. I hope that punch was worth it cause it may have caused him millions.


----------



## Assassin

LMAO! Ohio State got the shit scared out of them by Navy.


----------



## Darkwraith

My Cats won 42-0! They better win against Louisville in a couple weeks because after that it will be three tough SEC games in a row!


----------



## swpthleg

MSU plays Montana State, it's not televised of course.

Montana State? L&M tells me it's a Division 1 school, and I was thinking, "maybe if the whole state goes there."


----------



## King Koopa

denard robinson (mich) is like the fastest player on the team, and he's a qb


----------



## Walker

First off I hate the stupid ass helmet to helmet- defenseless foul call. It's totally stupid and subjective to how the ref sees the play. 2 cases in point OSU-Georgia the UGA defender hits the OSU player with his shoulder and under the helmet but it "looks" vicious and 4 flags fly immediately. CU vs. CSU tonight and a CU receiver gets nailed helmet to helmet(should be legal either way IMO as this isn't paddycake and defenders should be allowed to hit the ball carrier or receiver and with the changing planes of the player movements the defense should not be penalized for tackling a moving object)- no flags on the play. This penalty will the most talked about this season as some will be called and others not and there will be a huge wide range of "good and bad" calls. This penalty sucks.

UT looked alright, busted defensive plays and too many fumbles but it was a scrimmage so we gots to iron it out. Muschamp has a ton of reasons to chew the D out so that is all good in my book. DJ Monroe looks promising.

OSU really impresed me just because they finally won a game that mattered outside of the conference.

Honestly sucked to see what happen to Bradford against BYU but props to that nasty Cougar D.

Baylor won on the road against Wake Forest and is a sleeper team to watch with Robert Griffin at QB.

Alabama will challenge again.

Navy should have never passed on the 2 pt conversion.

Mississippi showed today why they won't be as good as everyone thinks. 

Random stuff as I gots more to add but I want to finish watching the CU-CSU game.

God bless college football- I LOVES it. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

I have a lot to learn.

My husband flips from game to game so damn fast I lose something with regard to processing all the information, I think.

I'm still trying to remember where the f*ck the pocket is, for example, and then I get confused b/c there's a pocket in MMA and I don't remember what that is either.

Watching players run out on the field, especially when there's fog and shit, makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> I have a lot to learn.
> 
> My husband flips from game to game so damn fast I lose something with regard to processing all the information, I think.
> 
> I'm still trying to remember where the f*ck the pocket is, for example, and then I get confused b/c there's a pocket in MMA and I don't remember what that is either.


Lol nice!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

You're awesome swp...just awesome..I thought I posted my thoughts from the weekend. Oh well...here they are.

LSU played badly on defense and has a long way to go. Washington's starting 11 on offense are about as good as anyone else's but their depth there will hurt them. And we couldn't take advantage of that because the crowd kept them amped up and we never looked fresh after the 3rd quarter. Side note: I am starting a fire Mark Jones movement because that was the worst gamecalling I have heard in quite some time. He took 4 quarters to read Peterson from the back of a jersey instead of Patterson. Do your homework you retard. Also he made countless errors with calling penalties that didn't happen, talking about drives that didn't happen, etc.

But I digress. Our offense looked okay, but too inconsistent. If Bob Davie was really impressed with Jordan Jefferson on Saturday, then it is no wonder he is not coaching anymore. I was not...he looked visibly shaken, indecisive, and inaccurate at times. Our o-line really disappointed me and Les will chew their ass good for that. That is supposed to be our strength and they got outworked all game. Polk is a player at UW and proved why he was highly sought after coming out of high school. Locker is good, but his deep ball is terrible. 

Ole Miss will get it together because all of their mistakes came from the QB spot and that will be the toughest road game and most hostile crowd he will face probably. They got an easy schedule. 

Auburn looked downright average. Their depth is the only reason they won their game. La Tech was hanging on until mid 3rd and looke to be giving them more then they could handle...Derrick Dooley will be seriously thought of if Miles ever leaves LSU for whatever reason. And I would love to see him there.

Bama looked okay...their defense looked great...their offense looked like I expected..the center had some bad exchanges there. Julio was held in check and that was a surprise. I never saw Richardson...that was a surprise. 

Florida won...but they didn't cover...pussies.

UGA lost to no surprise. Cox lost the job to a freshman named Stafford for a reason. Their o-line will get better, but it looked bad that day. 

Tennesse surprised me with that offense...I think it took them at least 3 games to score that many points last year. Any 3 too. 

Miss State is on their way to making a name again under Mullen...They will be a bowl team next year. 

BYU's defense looked good. OU's defense looked great too. Too bad about Bradford...he will be out a while. He couldn't even move his arm that night. Not a good sign...sounds like a severe sprain and it is his throwing arm. Moral=take the money when you can.

Va tech...still doesn't have an offense or a signal caller. No surprise that Bama's d looked so great. 

Biggest surprise all weekend was that Rainey got run down by a player from Charleston Southern....WTF!!!!!!!!!!

If we don't beat Vandy by 3 TD's next week, we will lose 4 games this year.


----------



## swpthleg

Is there a dialogue every year about UF having an easy schedule, and do you feel this is the case?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> Is there a dialogue every year about UF having an easy schedule, and do you feel this is the case?


This year it works out to where it is about as easy as it gets for them...but they still play UGA and LSU away from home...they also play FSU, Tenn, USouthCarolina, etc. 

Is it one of the easiest in the SEC? Yes, but that doesn't make it easy. I would take Ohio State's schedule over theirs. Or USC's. Probably texas's now that Bradford is unlikely. But Texas's might be harder. The SEC west is the deep division this year (allegedly)...I think Ole Miss will finish behind Arkansas honestly. Michael Smith is a badass. I don't care how good you are though or how bad LSU is..playing there is no joke. Ask the 1979 USC team...we lost 8 games that year and they were undefeated, but it wasn't until the last possession that they won the game and there were allegedly some shady calls going on, but in the replays I have seen...it looked like a facemask or holding or whatever the controversy was I can't remember.


----------



## Walker

Holy crap what an ugly UGLY half of football yesterday in the Texas-Wyoming game. Only the defense played well but the offense was misfiring all over the place. That was the most inaccurate passing from McCoy in a very very long time. I would have liked to see us try and pound the running game more and earlier but that is normally not Greg Davis' style when playcalling. 

I hate this about college football now but we should have done more to run up the score in the 4th quarter but Mack pulled back. Personally I hate it but when so many dumbasses who claim to know college football and vote in these polls only look at boxscores and want to see TECMO bowl type numbers- without regard to sportsmanship- you have to do it. We'll see how this shakes out in the polls and I would have been more worried if USC would have pasted OSU for a possible leap over Texas but OSU(especially their D) played a great game. 

I freaking LOVED the Michigan-ND game and the ending. Once again the most overrated program since the early 90's that hasn't done anything for the past 15 years + gets their due. I hate ND so... :happy02:

Once again Oklahoma State blows it- one week after taking a huge step forward they trip up and fall way back again. I was impressed how they rallied back to take the lead after being down by 17 only to piss it away again. Mizzou almost loses to Bowling Green and it's getting uber-important for them to keep winning along with Kansas, Nebraska and with OU and Okla St. to both rebound to save any kind of strength of schedule for Texas.

Yesterday turned out to be a better slate of games than I thought it would with the Georgia-South Carolina game thrown in as well. Ended it with a perfectly grilled steak, shrimp cocktail and a baked potato. God I love football season. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

Not as ugly as MSU's last-second loss to Central. sooo pissed off....and then my friend who went to UF posted a douchy "My Gators dominated" on my FB page......f*ck you!

Sorry, I had to vent.

A few years ago CMU defeated MSU and then MSU went on to beat OSU who was ranked #1 at the time. 

I'm still so f*cking pissed off.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I was happy with the result to last night's game against Vandy, but our offense is in a bad spot...this reminds me of Russell's 2nd year at LSU...you see the talent but only in spurts. It still isn't consistent. But our o-line (the preseason strength) has been a huge let down so far...I expected 200+ rushing yards in each game but the holes just aren't there. We have been giving up sacks and we don't really do that either.

As for the rest of the SEC...UF had a rough start against Troy, but found their rhythm. UGA finally opened up the offense against South Carolina...Auburn v MSU actually scored this year...Bama took their time putting away FIU...it was close til late in the 3rd. 

Okie State lost to Houston...I took the over there and thought about the spread and taking Houston...about 3 minutes into the game I knew they would lose because nothing was going their way. Just a really ugly day for them.

Ohio State impressed me at the WR spot...Pryor still looks like a bad passer to me. Their o-line was pretty good too...Barkley is the best QB I have seen at USC in my lifetime...that guy will be a star. I loved seeing Michigan win that game...the only big 10 team that I actually cheer for...probably because they never have been that boring big 10 style team though (and certainly aren't this year).

It was a week of sloppy games for a lot of teams...the final scores often don't tell the story.


----------



## Walker

Pay back time for the butt pirate Mike Leach and his merry band of inbreds. :thumb02:

Texas is pumped and primed for this one.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Pay back time for the butt pirate Mike Leach and his merry band of inbreds. :thumb02:
> 
> Texas is pumped and primed for this one.


I am betting 45-17 or better for you guys...I will be interested to see how Washington fares against USC to measure how we did against them. But I have a feeling that USC will walk away with an easy win.


----------



## Walker

I thinking it might be worse than 45-17- mainly because Tech is really down this year after losing so many guys and a couple of their top returning guys are dinged up with their best receiver iffy to play. Moving this game up really hurt Tech's chances with breaking in the new players and Potts at QB. Texas needs to blow this one since it's on national TV and USC is creeping up on them in both polls.

I'm interested in the USC game too, I think their conservative play calling with their new QBs will keep teams closer than years past and even given the chance I wonder if Carroll would run it up on Sark.

Really need Nebraska to pull it off in Blacksburg to for conference strength and to give the Big 12 north and decent contender, Baylor to continue it's hopes a their best season in years with another win(home against UCONN), OU to pound Tulsa, Kansas to keep winning to stay ranked, and OSU to rebound against the Owls. 

Swp- would love to see MSU stick it to ND once again in South Bend just to piss them off even more. :thumb02:

ZZ- enjoy the LuLa whippin' that the Tigers will dole out tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

We need to be consistent and find an identity tonight...are we a power running team...an athletic passing team...an intermediate passing team that relies on the WR's to make some YAC or what...we still don't know...honestly I have not seen the same play twice all year and that is both good and bad...it tells me that we don't have a sure thing like we have had in the past (i.e. Hester 2 years ago...Scott last year...Tebow for UF) We need that one guy we can count on in any situation and right now we don't have one.


----------



## Darkwraith

Oh man...my Cats really did everything they could to try and give the game to the Loserville Cardinals...wow. Glad that is over with.


----------



## UrbanBounca

My Tarheels have advanced to 3-0, beating Eastern Carolina today!


----------



## swpthleg

Walker said:


> I thinking it might be worse than 45-17- mainly because Tech is really down this year after losing so many guys and a couple of their top returning guys are dinged up with their best receiver iffy to play. Moving this game up really hurt Tech's chances with breaking in the new players and Potts at QB. Texas needs to blow this one since it's on national TV and USC is creeping up on them in both polls.
> 
> I'm interested in the USC game too, I think their conservative play calling with their new QBs will keep teams closer than years past and even given the chance I wonder if Carroll would run it up on Sark.
> 
> Really need Nebraska to pull it off in Blacksburg to for conference strength and to give the Big 12 north and decent contender, Baylor to continue it's hopes a their best season in years with another win(home against UCONN), OU to pound Tulsa, Kansas to keep winning to stay ranked, and OSU to rebound against the Owls.
> 
> Swp- would love to see MSU stick it to ND once again in South Bend just to piss them off even more. :thumb02:
> 
> ZZ- enjoy the LuLa whippin' that the Tigers will dole out tonight. :thumbsup:


They're driving pretty good but ND is up 9 now. I f*cking hate Notre Dame, if you haven't noticed.

Tennessee is getting routed by UF. I just know there's going to be gloating comments on my FB wall, to which I will respond by cranking my snark o meter up to full power.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UW might pull it off this drive (after USC ties it up at 13) is huge


----------



## swpthleg

MSU up by 4......sorry for the play by play but I'm fighting the urge to run around going YEAH!! F*CK YOU IRISH!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> MSU up by 4......sorry for the play by play but I'm fighting the urge to run around going YEAH!! F*CK YOU IRISH!!!


UW wins.....I love it...and it makes my Tigers win there that much better


----------



## Walker

Dammmmnnn...I thought the USC-UW game could be closer than people thought but not a loss. Me likey. :thumb02:

Swp- soowwee about MSU- that poor QB really screwed the pooch with the wide open guy in the endzone and then the terrible decision to make that last throw down by 3.


----------



## dudeabides

USC so predictable. What's the top 3 gonna be now? Florida, Texas (if they win) and Alabama?


----------



## UrbanBounca

Is anyone else watching Texas/Texas Tech? Will Texas Tech upset Texas in their own house? I'll probably be flipping between the game and the UFC 103 preliminaries on Spike.


----------



## swpthleg

Walker said:


> Dammmmnnn...I thought the USC-UW game could be closer than people thought but not a loss. Me likey. :thumb02:
> 
> Swp- soowwee about MSU- that poor QB really screwed the pooch with the wide open guy in the endzone and then the terrible decision to make that last throw down by 3.


I knoowww. I'm despondent. I'm wondering what type of season they could possibly have now. Somebody buoy me up, please, since I don't dare to dream of a CC win over Dos Santos to take the pain away.

I don't understand it! We didn't wear any of my MSU gear and inadvertently jinx them or anything!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I was surprised that MSU hung around that long swp...you got a young team this year and they aren't very talented either. 

Texas is really letting Tech hang around tonight...that is a huge surprise. 

LSU answered no questions for me. We still don't have the running game I expected...our QB is about as inconsistent as they come...and our WR's best asset is blocking so far. Maybe they should line those guys up in the OL spots so we can get some time to throw the ball and some gaps to run through. 

Our TE went down and Jefferson (QB) got nicked...not sure what to expect next week against Miss State.


----------



## Walker

Gots to admit even with the win I'm disappointed with Texas' performance. Colt is pressing and feeling the pressure instead of rolling with it. The defense let Tech back into the game and couldn't shut down a first year QB in Potts. 

UT has a lot of adjustments to make on offense to trust the run game and on defense to realize we can't pressure soley with the front four. They moved Kindle around to great results but our DBs should have been better.

Honestly worried after this performance. Really thought this was going to be a blow-out. Thankfully USC's loss secures a #2 rank though we need to do more to earn it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I know the feeling Walker...on another note...the SEC proved to be a defensive conference again today. 

UGA and Arkansas each with first year QB's putting up 40+...Auburn giving up 30+ to WVU with a 1st year QB and almost nothing on offense not named Noel Devine. Vandy and MSU only scored low because the offenses suck that badly.

UT and UF looked pretty average and neither could stop the run consistently. Surprised that UF couldn't since Crompton is the worst QB in the SEC since Carroll stopped playing at Miss State.

Ole MIss got off to another really slow start against a terrible team and Snead looked average. 

Bama took advantage of their depth and the opposition's new QB and routed. Their defense looks stout. 

I don't know what to expect from LSU...they could blow up and score 100 next week or 10...no clue what is going on there with my offense. And it hurts the defense IMO.


----------



## Walker

New polls are out:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings

SEC has reclaimed it's rightful top spot as the best conference with 4 of the top 7 spots. I love seeing OU move back into the Top 10 and the Miami game looms large for them and the Big 12. Nebraska was one play away from moving way up :thumbsdown: but it's great to see Michigan back in the polls :thumbsup:. 

Washington's turnover is just amazing so far, Cincinnati is a team I have zero respect for- the Big East is an absolute joke and IMO doesn't deserve an automatic BCS bowl- stick to basketball because your football teams blow.


----------



## swpthleg

UF will cruise to another bowl game despite their average performance, IMO. I hope LSU and UGA pummel them, and every other team they play from here on.

I know Kentucky hasn't beat them in forever. It would be so great to see that happen.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> New polls are out:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings
> 
> SEC has reclaimed it's rightful top spot as the best conference with 4 of the top 7 spots. I love seeing OU move back into the Top 10 and the Miami game looms large for them and the Big 12. Nebraska was one play away from moving way up :thumbsdown: but it's great to see Michigan back in the polls :thumbsup:.
> 
> Washington's turnover is just amazing so far, Cincinnati is a team I have zero respect for- the Big East is an absolute joke and IMO doesn't deserve an automatic BCS bowl- stick to basketball because your football teams blow.


Dude....UConn, Syracuse, Louisville...are you kidding those are powerhouses............:confused05:

Seriously though, LSU is not a top 7 team right now...that is why I hate pre-season polls. When we lose in Athens in two weeks...everyone will be saying how overrated LSU is. And if we continue to play like we have been, we will lose in Athens. 

We have yet to establish a rhythm on offense. That is a must because inconsistency is a bad recipe in the SEC.


----------



## Walker

No worries ZZ- I could say the same thing about Texas. The defense is coming around and I'm a big believer in all that is Muschamp but the offense needs to be more consistent. Colt is feeling the weight of the world and WRs besides Shipley need to step up. Colt tends to zero in on Jordan though Kirkendoll and Buckner have shown some great flashes but aren't the go-to guys that Quan Cosby was last year. John Chiles is our X-factor- as a receiver and the over played "Wildcat" triggerman. Malcolm Williams has all the tools to be a complete stud but hasn't shown it this year. Tre Newton(Nate Newton's son) looks to be the back to really fit our offense. 

On defense we really need to rotate more on the D-line because our depth is weak. Some younger players will have to emerge to spell the starters in key moments. I really think Sergio Kindle will be unleashed in later games- they are moving him around all over the place so teams can't double him as easily.

Good start to the season- looking back I'm more impressed with the Tech win just because Tech and Potts(especially) played great. They deserve more praise and rank than Kansas IMO.


----------



## UrbanBounca

The polls are the reason I can't stand college football. I still watch it, but I disagree completely with them. How can a 3-0 team be lower in the poll than a 2-1 team? I don't care about schedule strength, and it shouldn't matter. You have an easy schedule one year, and hard the next. That's football, you win some, you lose some.

Infact, last week, UNC beat UCONN, making them 2-0, and they *dropped* in the polls! How do you win, and still drop? It's stupid, pointless, and college football has to have a playoff.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> UF will cruise to another bowl game despite their average performance, IMO. I hope LSU and UGA pummel them, and every other team they play from here on.
> 
> *I know Kentucky hasn't beat them in forever. It would be so great to see that happen.*


1986 my dear...19 f*****g 86... It will happen this year! I can feel it!



Edit: Holy crap...Kentucky got some votes on the USA today poll..wow...


----------



## swpthleg

Darkwraith said:


> 1986 my dear...19 f*****g 86... It will happen this year! I can feel it!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Holy crap...Kentucky got some votes on the USA today poll..wow...


1986 huh. I was in high school and you were in middle school, LOL. I might be almost as excited as you if they beat UF. Thanks for the info and putting the phrase "cruise to another bowl game" in my head, BTW.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> The polls are the reason I can't stand college football. I still watch it, but I disagree completely with them. How can a 3-0 team be lower in the poll than a 2-1 team? I don't care about schedule strength, and it shouldn't matter. You have an easy schedule one year, and hard the next. That's football, you win some, you lose some.
> 
> Infact, last week, UNC beat UCONN, making them 2-0, and they *dropped* in the polls! How do you win, and still drop? It's stupid, pointless, and college football has to have a playoff.


It isn't the season polls' fault though...it is the pre-season polls that are responsible for all of that. But the only poll that matters is the BCS, Coaches', and Harris.


----------



## dudeabides

Now I think Ole Miss might be having a few problems vs S. Carolina.


----------



## Walker

I really like Jevan Snead and I generally root for the underdog/dark horse teams but I really thought Ole Miss was the uber chic pick to rank too high going into this season so some people could try and look smart picking an "outside" team to rise up. They weren't going to sneak up on anyone this year and they have a lot of holes. They are showing up tonight against the Cocks- down 16-3 ATM and this could be the first of many bubbles to burst for them this season. 

Honestly still rooting for them to make a comeback but doesn't look good.


----------



## swpthleg

Rooting for the underdog makes you look smart?

I must look like a f*cking genius, then.

MSU does not play Penn State this year AFAIK, rather Wisconsin, and that game is confusing as shit to watch b/c I've been to Madison a bunch of times, loved it, and lived most of my first few years there when my dad was finishing his doctorate.

Either of them would kick the shit out of us anyway.


----------



## dudeabides

They finally woke up, but need one more touchdown.


----------



## Walker

Well another Saturday and another blessed day of college football. :thumb02:

Only one bummer is that 2 of the games I most wanted to check out are on at the same time the Texas-UTEP is on(2:30)- Miami-V Tech and Arkansas-Alabama. I'm really pulling hard for Miami to win to set up the big game the following week vs Oklahoma. Just for strength of schedule I want to see Miami win and then lose to OU to move them back up as high as possible.

The Houston-Texas Tech should look like TECMO Bowl on crack. Should be a buttload of points put in that one. I have to give Tech grudging respect for their game against us as I really didn't think they would as good as they were after all of the players they lost. The improvements they have made over the years on the defensive side has really paid off. Again just for strength of schedule I would like to see them win but Houston is a team I like seeing come back.

Fozzy Whitaker is (supposedly) finally healthy and could see his first action of the season. He's a back I really like for Texas' system but Tre Newton has emerged as a great all-around fit there as well. Worst case is if he stays healthy he'd be great to get into the rotation to provide an offensive spark at different times in the game. Childs is really impressing me at WR and in our "Wild-Horn" formation(the Wildcat is like the football snuggy- everyone has to have one now).

Muschamp is gradually opening up the defense with different looks and blitz packages which is pretty damn sweet to watch. Hoping Colt is relaxed at the start of the game and lets the game come to him instead and doesn't try to force things. Plus if he is misfiring I'd like to see Greg Davis use the running game more early to keep Colt out there longer to get into the flow of the game without having to make most of the plays himself.

Either way- not a whole ton of top match-ups this weekend but there's some good quality games to check out. I hope everyone's beers are ice cold and your Saturday is a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

Was that a Tecmo Bowl shout out I just saw? noice. I don't even want to watch the MSU carnage. I have to take the older Swplet to get her hair did for a dance tonight but I'll occupy myself with praying for a Kentucky upset over UF.


----------



## UrbanBounca

UNC is getting that "tar" beat out of them by GT right now. I'm having trouble watching the game at this point.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> Was that a Tecmo Bowl shout out I just saw? noice. I don't even want to watch the MSU carnage. I have to take the older Swplet to get her hair did for a dance tonight but* I'll occupy myself with praying for a Kentucky upset over UF*.


You and me both babe...I will be on the edge of my seat hoping that we pull of the big one! :thumbsup: 

ray01:

ray02:


----------



## dudeabides

Only down 31-7 at the half, weirder things have happened. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> Was that a Tecmo Bowl shout out I just saw? noice. I don't even want to watch the MSU carnage. I have to take the older Swplet to get her hair did for a dance tonight but I'll occupy myself with praying for a Kentucky upset over UF.





dudeabides said:


> Only down 31-7 at the half, weirder things have happened. :thumbsup:


*sigh*


----------



## swpthleg

Oh sonofabitch.

F*CK UF!! F&CK UF and their easy ass schedule. If I get one douchy comment on my FB I'm going to go off on a fool.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> Oh sonofabitch.
> 
> F*CK UF!! F&CK UF and their easy ass schedule. If I get one douchy comment on my FB I'm going to go off on a fool.


One of our guys did knock the hell out of Tebow and put him out of the game...but it was a moot point by then...


----------



## swpthleg

Ooohhh!! What WILL they do against UGA and LSU now??


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> Ooohhh!! What WILL they do against UGA and LSU now??


He is fine...just got his bell rung and they went ahead and took him out for the rest of the game because he has the flu and started puking everywhere after that...


----------



## dudeabides

Darkwraith said:


> One of our guys did knock the hell out of Tebow and put him out of the game...but it was a moot point by then...


Ow...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Well it is LSU's first big test in a season of many and I am not very optimistic...very hopeful, but not optimistic. We got UGA and we have looked awful to this point onn offense. It should be noted that we have lost 6 of our last 7 day games and the last 5 CBS games we have played. That is terrible. I hate CBS. They make us play during the day...I wish ESPN would have bought that contract entirely and been able to put us on primetime every week. 

Oh well here are my predictions for today in the top 25:
Va Tech cruises against Duke
Mich barely wins again against MSU in East Lansing (sorry swp)
UNC cruises against what could be the worst team in any BCS conference (UVA).
USF loses to Syracuse because they get lazy coming off the win against FSU
Iowa cruises against Ark State
Minnesota wins a tight one against Wisconsin
Alabama looks beatable early on but pulls away against UK for a 14 point victory in Lexington
Cincy wins big against Miami-Ohio
LSU and UGA get locked in a tight one that LSU wins because of being smarter with the football and not making dumb penalties
Ole Miss still struggles on offense but beats Vandy because Vandy is terrible offensively
UW beats ND because Clausen has a bad day
PSU crushes Illinois
Ohio State crushes Indy
South Carolina wins easily against SC state
ASU beats Oregon State at home
Ga Tech eeks a close one against Miss State
Auburn wins with defense against Tennessee
OU beats Miami because the secondary in Coral Gables is porous
USC loses to Cal in a tight one
TCU rolls against SMU
Houston wins big over UTEP
Oregon follows their big win up with a lackluster win over Wash State

Let's see how I do


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Well in a little I'm off to Buffalo Wild WIngs to watch the Penn State game with some friends...


----------



## Darkwraith

Ok Kentucky is really going to beat Bama today...i can feel it in my bones... :confused05:


----------



## Walker

Texas has a bye week so...

Really just going to check out future opponents for Texas but those are until the night games. Curious to see Texas A&M- supposedly they have improved(hard not too after last year) and Arkansas seems like a good litmus test for them at this point. A&M hasn't been on TV yet so I'll be tuning into that one while doing the thing I hate to do: hoping that OU wins their game. OU needs to beat a rebounding Miami just for strength of schedule for Texas.

Will definitely check out LSU-UGA in the afternoon games while doing something I love to do- root against ND. I'd love to see the Huskies harpoon that fatass Weis's carcass to the wall to blow up any chances of ND's BCS dreamssarcastic12.

Enjoy the games today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith

Damn you Crimson Tide!! *shakes fist*


----------



## dudeabides

Michigan State sure won a thriller, congrats to them. I am barely paying attention to the Georgia/LSU field goal game (so far anyway), but looking forward to the bar later where you can't lose (usually) with 3 or 4 different games to look at. Miami/Oklahoma and those two orange infested SEC teams are the main games I want to see.


----------



## King Koopa

the mich-msu game was great, even if my team lost


----------



## swpthleg

It was indeed great, because my team won WOOOOOOOOOO!

L&M thinks that MSU wins whenever he drinks Guinness now, b/c he was making his Guinness beef stew while watching the game.


----------



## Walker

Glad your team won Swp(not really just pretending to be all sportsman-like ), me really likey Michigan and I love that QB Forcier. Kid has moxie! :thumbsup:


Damn ZZ, that 4th quarter really made up for the first 3. LSU left a lot of points out on the field early but was able to pull it out. Awesome final quarter with kickass plays by both teams for a see-saw fight to the finish. I really do hate the "celebration" penalty. Let's try and take out any emotion/celebration even with your teammates because it's really killing the game of college football. :sarcastic12:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Glad your team won Swp(not really just pretending to be all sportsman-like ), me really likey Michigan and I love that QB Forcier. Kid has moxie! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Damn ZZ, that 4th quarter really made up for the first 3. LSU left a lot of points out on the field early but was able to pull it out. Awesome final quarter with kickass plays by both teams for a see-saw fight to the finish. I really do hate the "celebration" penalty. Let's try and take out any emotion/celebration even with your teammates because it's really killing the game of college football. :sarcastic12:


Could not agree more...that was the gayest SEC game I have ever seen because those refs really ruined it...they blew calls all game, but oh well. Happy we won for sure, but I wish the refs would just let the kids play sometimes. 

MSU surprised me today...congrats Swp but I actually have the exact same opinion as Senor Walker here...gald I predicted Forcier would be a great college QB too. My other team is Miami...always appreasiated the two UM's and admired their storied programs


----------



## swpthleg

They surprised b/c they're the sneaky freaky Spartans coming in from the rear.....wait that sounded terrible.

It makes life at my house a lot easier.

This is pro/college football related at the same time, but why the f*ck isn't M. Crabtree signed with anybody yet?


----------



## Darkwraith

Even though my Cats lost, I did enjoy watching that wahington/Note Dame game. it was a fun game to watch there at the end...


That Mich/MSU game was awesome Swp..I was pulling for them all the way!!


----------



## Walker

swpthleg said:


> This is pro/college football related at the same time, but why the f*ck isn't M. Crabtree signed with anybody yet?



Honestly because he is an absolute f#cking idiot. Seriously he is making the biggest mistake of his life and is making Ricky Williams' first contact look like the best ever. Dude is freaking delusional. Way to blow a chance at millions just because you are upset where you were drafted. Try playing and earning the right to get a huge contract other than the one he would have gotten without proving anything. Dude is screwed and he did it to himself- nice decision.


----------



## swpthleg

Walker said:


> Honestly because he is an absolute f#cking idiot. Seriously he is making the biggest mistake of his life and is making Ricky Williams' first contact look like the best ever. Dude is freaking delusional. Way to blow a chance at millions just because you are upset where you were drafted. Try playing and earning the right to get a huge contract other than the one he would have gotten without proving anything. Dude is screwed and he did it to himself- nice decision.


Good God, what a dumbass.

I'm floored.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> They surprised b/c they're the sneaky freaky Spartans coming in from the rear.....wait that sounded terrible.
> 
> It makes life at my house a lot easier.
> 
> This is pro/college football related at the same time, but why the f*ck isn't M. Crabtree signed with anybody yet?





Walker said:


> Honestly because he is an absolute f#cking idiot. Seriously he is making the biggest mistake of his life and is making Ricky Williams' first contact look like the best ever. Dude is freaking delusional. Way to blow a chance at millions just because you are upset where you were drafted. Try playing and earning the right to get a huge contract other than the one he would have gotten without proving anything. Dude is screwed and he did it to himself- nice decision.


Yeah...really it is because he thinks he should be paid more the Heyward-bey (the first WR drafted). But that is not how slotting works...you get paid less then the guy that got drafted before you and more then the guy that gets drafted after you...49ers offered him 1 dollar less then the guy drafted before him and he still didn't sign (reportedly)...so he is only losing money at this point since he has missed games. Therefore losing money off of offers based on how much he would have earned that week.

Now he is going to go back in the draft probably but can't work out for anyone due to tampering charges. The 49ers have the rights to him until the day of the draft and therefore no other teams can even speak to him. SO you got a guy that never showed breakaway speed in college that hasn't and can't run a 40 yd dash for scouts and hasn't played ball in over a year...oh yeah and he has been nursing injuries since his bowl game...not really top 10 material much less 1st round. And he has an ego/attitude to top it off...he will be lucky to get drafted at all. Especially with this years class of WR's from more pro style systems...LSU, Kansas, Okie State...etc.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Walker said:


> Honestly because he is an absolute f#cking idiot. Seriously he is making the biggest mistake of his life and is making Ricky Williams' first contact look like the best ever. Dude is freaking delusional. Way to blow a chance at millions just because you are upset where you were drafted. Try playing and earning the right to get a huge contract other than the one he would have gotten without proving anything. Dude is screwed and he did it to himself- nice decision.


i wouldnt want to play for a piss poor fanchise either. Except San Fran seems to be heading in the right direction. So Crabtree really screwed the pooch on this one and didnt realize whos the head coach.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i wouldnt want to play for a piss poor fanchise either. Except San Fran seems to be heading in the right direction. So Crabtree really screwed the pooch on this one and didnt realize whos the head coach.


San Fran isn't nor was it piss poor at the beginning of the season...he seems to be mad that he isn't playing for the pissest poorest franchise out there...the Oakland Raiders. 

Singletary is easily one of the most persuasive coaches out there...he turned Vernon Davis into a team player in less then 3 games. Now look at the guy...he is making plays.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

well it doesnt matter now since he has signed with them. Time to see what the kid has.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

who you got tomorrow...us our UF?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

My gut tells me Florida either with or with out Tebow. LSU has a really young QB and that makes me worry.


----------



## UrbanBounca

ZeroPRIDE said:


> well it doesnt matter now since he has signed with them. Time to see what the kid has.


I still don't respect the kid. He was offered $1 less than Heyward-Bey, and still refused. He is like the Kanye West of the NFL. He's a whiney ass crybaby, that whines when he doesn't get his way.

We have another T.O. on our hands.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

so he wanted to get paid big deal. Its not the first hold out nor the last in the NFL. But like i said time to see what the kid has.


----------



## swpthleg

I'm sorry ZeroPride, but I'm hoping Florida will lose. ZZ confirmed my suspicion that they have a comparatively easy schedule and I'm sick of listening to smug UF alumni crow TBH. Sorry, if you went there, LOL.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

oh im hoping UF loses also but LSU hasnt been very good in the red zone and has a very young QB.So thats why i think UF will win. Also UF will be stupid to start Tebow considering he just got cleared to watch *TV* this monday.


----------



## dudeabides

Like I told the Yoda lovin' first place fantasy football player we have here, I'm looking forward to the LSU/Gaytor game because I can watch it with other bar patrons, along with the FSU/Ga. Tech game, and WEC 43. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## swpthleg

Wheeeaaauuuuxxx!! I can feel th' saline jigglin around in thar!! Lahk a pair uh big ole aigs!!

sorry, she had gorgeous jugs but looked like such a f*cking retard.

Gaytors. I love it. 

I just mistook Herm Edwards for Tony Dungy. No more vodka.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

UrbanBounca said:


> I still don't respect the kid. He was offered $1 less than Heyward-Bey, and still refused. He is like the Kanye West of the NFL. He's a whiney ass crybaby, that whines when he doesn't get his way.
> 
> We have another T.O. on our hands.


No he was offered 1 dollar less then the 9th pick not the 7th. Heyward-bey was the 7th. But I agree that he is a whiney ass player. I think he is getting a little full of the coverage and praise he received pre-draft. If he would have listened to the guys that know what they are talking about though (i.e. Mike Mayock, Gil Brandt, etc.) he would have signed a long time ago to prove them wrong. 



ZeroPRIDE said:


> Geaux Tigers!


That used to be my avatar on hot girl tuesdays at a different site.

And I agree that our offense will not be able to do enough to win the game. If we do not get 10 - 17 points from special teams and defense alone, then we will lose. I mean a big return or turnover or both. Like we did in the MSU and UGA game. But I am not as worried about their offense as I should be...mainly because of our performance against UGA last week. Our run defense was incredible and our CB's rarely let a guy behind them or weren't right there to make the big hit and/or knock it down. 

But then again, Cox missed a lot of passes. So, who knows...all I know is this should help motivate us






My favorite song by the band :thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith

Well hopefully we helped and Tebow won't play....Man, they played that sack over and over yesterday and I still ove watching it. CHECK YOUR SIX DUMMY!!! lol (now that I know the kid is ok I can say things like that and not feel bad...)


----------



## Walker

I firmly believe that pregame of LSU-FLA game, Gator staff will inflate and fill a kiddie pool with water then the heavens will open up and Jesbow will descend down on a Halo-elevator to the field, walk across the water in the kiddie pool and finally he will grab a bowl e'toufee that will magically never empty while he feeds every fan in the stadium. 

Other than that magical display I think the Tigers have a good shot in this game mainly because I think it will low-scoring and a defensive struggle through most of the game and might open late much like the LSU-UGA game week. Death Valley is awesome for night games with everyone piss drunk and lathered up for the game. Should be some good good stuff. :thumbsup:

Obviously I'll be very interested in the OU-Baylor(at least early) just to see how Bradford looks. Also OSU-Texas A&M since Dez Bryant got Deion Sandersed out of college football.

Tons of very interesting games and match-ups today- Arkansas-Auburn(I haven't seen Auburn yet this year), Alabama-Ole Miss(curious to see if Snead can pull off another huge one this year) and Michigan-Iowa(I'd really like to see the Wolverines rebound and get a big win).

Obviously will mainly be watching Texas-Colorado with some massive commercial time flipping and DVRing WEC 43 for some drunken late night fight watching. :thumb02:

Lots of good stuff out there today so enjoy it all fellas!


----------



## UrbanBounca

Is anyone else watching VT beat the living hell out of BC? It's at 11:54 in the second quarter, 24-0, and BC has *one* yard on offense.


----------



## Darkwraith

Damn you Spurrier! Damn you straight to hell!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Nice win for the Coogs beating Mississippi State 31-24.


----------



## TERMINATOR

Can anyone say war Iowa Hawkeyes baby!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Man....we really let a great opportunity slip away from us this week. UF had to scale back the playbook and really protect Tebow in the first half. The refs kind of disappointed me with that BS non-call that let Cooper score. If that would have been us pulling his shirt, there would have been at least 43 flags thrown in and around the play. I don't even want to know what would have happened if that would have been Tebow as a WR and we would have pulled his shirt...there may have been lightning strikes as warnings. 

Our QB proceeded to disappoint again and the playcalling still is nothing new. Crowton needs to be canned at the end of the season...he has installed nothing new since he arrived in Baton Rouge and I think he is running the exact same plays since he coached at La Tech and BYU. He will not surprise anyone at all. 

I was disappointed that we didn't see Sheppard any, but the kid has proved to be a liability holding onto the ball, so I can't blame the coaches...but with Jefferson's decision making (or lack thereof) I would have liked to see someone else. I bet Lee would be a great QB if the team had faith in him again. His arm is wayyyyy better then Jefferson's and his accuracy is a bit better too. I think last year he caught a little too much blame for his int's. At least 5 of those were passes the WR's missed and tipped into defenders hands. 

But we get an off week to prepare for an Auburn team that got handled pretty surprisingly by Arkansas. I am not confident in our offense at all. I hope we can lure Mark Whipple away from Miami...that guy knows how to coach QB's up.


----------



## swpthleg

I feel all empty inside. I wanted UF to lose more than I wanted MSU to win.


----------



## dudeabides

Not a bad game on right now if you wanna flip to Espn, two undefeated teams, wait is this the Big East? USF and Cinci (whose backup QB just ran for a 75 yard touchdown.)


----------



## swpthleg

Yes, it is the Big East, and I think Cincy will win unless something amazing happens.

ROFL @ Lou Holtz on Dr. Lou.


----------



## AK-Bronco

swpthleg said:


> Where can I go get Gators shiz without getting ripped off? My dad taught summer session there years ago.





swpthleg said:


> I feel all empty inside. I wanted UF to lose more than I wanted MSU to win.


Wow, the UF/Tebow hate is crazy. The talk of easy schedule is funny, remember Boise State is #5. This is still a SEC team!

Tim Tebow is probably one of the best college football players to step on the field, enjoy it.

Kind of reminds me of all the Fedor/Anderson Silva hate.


----------



## swpthleg

AK-Bronco said:


> Wow, the UF/Tebow hate is crazy. The talk of easy schedule is funny, remember Boise State is #5. This is still a SEC team!
> 
> Tim Tebow is probably one of the best college football players to step on the field, enjoy it.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of all the Fedor/Anderson Silva hate.


It's the smug alumni that bug the f*ck out of me. I was smarting from the MSU loss to Central Michigan in the preseason and I got a smug comment on my page from one of my FB friends that got his MBA there. I've been cool to him ever since. I was close to deleting him TBH. Dickwad.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

AK-Bronco said:


> Wow, the UF/Tebow hate is crazy. The talk of easy schedule is funny, remember Boise State is #5. This is still a SEC team!
> 
> Tim Tebow is probably one of the best college football players to step on the field, enjoy it.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of all the Fedor/Anderson Silva hate.


Tebow is a great player no doubt about it. But Harvin has to be the most underrated guy in the history of the NCAA. He was more productive then Reggie Bush at everything (running, receiving, and returning) on two legitimate championship teams. Not an AP granted one. He was the best player on UF the last 3 years and his absence is quite evident this year.


----------



## swpthleg

My husband just imitated Lou Holtz saying "non-conference schedule". I thought I was going to pee myself.

Last night I learned what "intentional grounding" was. 

College football is a vast realm of knowledge, and I intend to collect all of it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Will you teach my QB what college football is then...because I don't think he understands.


----------



## swpthleg

I'm on it Tiger, like that cute blonde commentator is all over the hot QBs.


----------



## Walker

The eve before the storm- probably will have trouble sleeping tonight. I'm way too pumped and juiced for the game tomorrow. 

WAR LONGHORNS! :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> The eve before the storm- probably will have trouble sleeping tonight. I'm way too pumped and juiced for the game tomorrow.
> 
> WAR LONGHORNS! :thumb02:


I hope you guys win...I think Bob Stoops is the most overrated coach in the NCAA. As a coordinator he was good, but he has been really helped out by the reputation that OU has and the talent he gets...his scheme is pretty easy to beat on both sides of the ball. 

Anyways...LSU is playing itself this weekend and if you have seen us play, I think our defense wins that game. I am really worried about the team's direction and future. Unfortunately we can't really fire Miles with another average (8-4) season. And I think Brian Kelly gets scooped up this year by Notre Dame. That guy is one of the best coaches I have seen in a long time. And he does it with a pro-style. I don't think firing Miles is the answer though and I would hate to see it happen, because I really like the guy and love how much he stresses academics, teamwork over stars, loyalty, etc. I would love to see Crowton get canned though.

The coordinator I want is Mark Whipple from Miami...his NFL pedigree and knowledge of the game are really underrated and his play calling at the college level and ability to scheme is really impressive. He was a QB coach at the steelers and the eagles. He is responsible for the development of both Ben Rothlisberger in the NFL and Jacory Harris this season in the NCAA...he has a national title as a head coach in Div 1AA at UMASS. He is a potential star coach...I thought he was going to get hired by BC but that went to Jagz a few years ago. 

Anyway...I would much rather have a west coast/pro-style offense then this spread/option/5-wide crap. We won both national titles with traditional offenses and will continue to excel at that. The QB's we have right now apparently can't make the proper reads fast enough in a 5-wide set and I don't understand why the coordinator/play caller can't see that and scheme around it.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

there goes bradfords season...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

This punt play is really hard to tell what the hell is going on (UT vs OU)...game is going about like I expected honestly...sorry walker but I just didn't think your offense was going to shine early on...probably going to get it going later...just need a spark and your best player (Shipley) has been silenced.



swpthleg said:


> I'm on it Tiger, like that cute blonde commentator is all over the hot QBs.


Just watch out for Rey Maualuga...


----------



## swpthleg

That's exactly who I was thinking of, and she so wanted that. I could open a sperm bank with what comes out of her ass. And I mean that in the nicest way.

I seem to have the TV to myself. What games should I flip maniacally between?


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Update from the penn state game on the press boxs wifi: its cold:confused03:


----------



## AK-Bronco

That was a rough game for the Gators. Now I'm hoping for the "Ol ball coach" to upset the Tide. Lets go Cocks!!!


----------



## Walker

Freaking great afternoon/morning of games.

ZZ- I wasn't surprised at all over the defensive smackdown both teams were laying down in the UT-OU game as both teams have superior Top 10 Ds. I was only mildly upset we didn't close the door when we had the opportunities in the 2nd half. Our defense will keep us in any game against anyone all year long and thankfully that will give the O a chance to actually develop a consistent identity. Fozzy Whitaker is the RB I want to see take over as he has the best talent to cut it up the field in our east-west runny style and I really liked the combo with him and Cody Johnson's down field running style. Tre Newton and Vondrell McGee still can factor in but I think Whitaker is best suited for this offense. 

The freshman WR Goodwin really showed up and I hope he can develop into a threat since more and more teams will lockdown Shipley as best as possible throughout the season. Either way- we've now won 4 out of the last 5 against "Big Game Boob" who dropped his record in 3 pts or less wins to 4-9 and Mack upped his to 19-4. Nice coaching Boob and I hope you don't lose Brent Venables because if you do then you will be even more exposed.

I hate ND but will give them props for that game vs USC- at 34-14 it should have been over but they fought back impressively.

Texas gets flak for not getting enough "style" points this year but Florida looks to be in the same class- their offense is greatly reduced from last year and is nowhere near as explosive as last year and, as a team, will continue to rely on a very good defense. Jesbow has some angels to thank in this past game- namely 2 crap penalties on their game tying drive to make it 20-20. Crap defensive pass inference call and then unsportsmanlike against the lineman who got hit 20 yards off the ball by the UF lineman and does a quick arm pump. Nice call ref- :sarcastic12: Then the Arkansas kicker missing badly on the last FG.

Texas Tech is a much better team that no one in the entire nation is talking about. Other than the last second loss to Houston they should be 6-1 after dominating Nebraska on the road. I hate Leach but he has finally learned that a good defense(go figure) actually helps a team's chances to win football games and his recruiting on that side of the ball in the past years is really paying off to compliment the offense. 

Either way- a great day of college football- Texas moves on to Missouri next week and I still have a job. :thumb02:

Looking forward to the South Carolina-Alabama game, more Bud Lights to celebrate and grilling T-bones later tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca

Being in Virginia, and hearing about Virginia Tech all day, every day, I'm glad they were defeated by Georgia Tech today.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Looking forward to the Auburn game this weekend (at Baton Rouge)...we should win easily, but this series has a great history and I expect a close game. 

That being said, our offense better score 30+ against a weak defense that hasn't stopped anyone with a legit offense. 

Other games I am looking forward to are Miami vs Clemson...Clemson has a funny way of winning games that few people give them a chance in.

USC vs Oregon State should be one-sided. I am interested in the Texas game to see if they can put up some style points

I am getting sick of all the talk about conference strength...it is just getting old at this point and educated fans should know better then bringing up that stupid shit. 

Ole Miss and Arkansas should answer some questions about both teams. And UF will be tested against Miss State...I think MSU has beat them the last two times they played them in Starkville.

Ohio State vs Minnesota should be a good one for me...because I like seeing offenses achieve less then my Tigers. :thumb02:

Michigan and Penn State should answer some more questions up there in the Big 10 too along with Iowa and Mich State...if Iowa doesn't start winning with style points they will never get a shot at the title. 

Oregon at Washington should be interesting. Glad to see UW back on track to its rightful place as a top 25 team...shouldn't be long before they are there. 

Anyways...just looking forward to some good beer and some football and hoping my Tigers can put it out of reach against the War Eagles early on so I can watch the fights full time.


----------



## Darkwraith

Come on man..if we can beat them I know you can...


----------



## swpthleg

You all know what I want to happen this weekend in football. I want it to be madness and Sparta, to drink all my Dos Equis, and crow if UF loses.

I also want L&M to do his Lou Holtz impersonation again. I wouldn't say he's a natural mimic, but there are some people he can imitate flawlessly.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> You all know what I want to happen this weekend in football. I want it to be madness and Sparta, to drink all my *Dos Equis*, and crow if UF loses.
> 
> I also want L&M to do his Lou Holtz impersonation again. I wouldn't say he's a natural mimic, but there are some people he can imitate flawlessly.


OMG...you mention Dos Equis and I fall in love with you...

The Most Interesting Man in The World says you ROCK!


----------



## swpthleg

Dos Equis, Mexican food, and college football produces the kind of happy drunk that makes me productive, which is a rare thing.

I fall in love when I mention it also.

That is a super stylin jacket the most interesting man in the world is wearing.

MSU (sorry, Michigan State, not Miss. State) was not televised where we could see it this past weekend, but they beat Northwestern apparently. A few years after I got out of college was when Northwestern started being on and off good, I think.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

swpthleg said:


> Dos Equis, Mexican food, and college football produces the kind of happy drunk that makes me productive, which is a rare thing.
> 
> I fall in love when I mention it also.
> 
> That is a super stylin jacket the most interesting man in the world is wearing.
> 
> MSU (sorry, Michigan State, not Miss. State) was not televised where we could see it this past weekend, but they beat Northwestern apparently. A few years after I got out of college was when Northwestern started being on and off good, I think.


Check Justin.tv for streams of college games if your team isn't televised. Also I thought you meant Montana State at first.

And yeah I know we can beat them Darkwraith...but they always play us tough. Here are the scores since 2000 from this series. 

Auburn - LSU
2000 - 34 17
2001 - 27 15
2002 - 31 7
2003 - 7 31
2004 - 10 9 (missed extra point early on)
2005 - 17 20
2006 - 7 3
2007 - 24 30 (famous last second TD for the win)
2008 - 21 26

We have a 2 game winning streak and that is the longest since 99-2000 when Auburn had a 2 game streak. They haven't won in Tiger Stadium against us since '99 either. 

Should be a good one...also Miss state may give UF all they can handle...but we'll see...I wouldn't bet on it, but it will probably happen


----------



## dudeabides

Just make sure your d'line watches out for the chop blocks ZZ.


Anybody watchin' that game tonight? Sure, this years FSU isn't that great (except in that BYU game) but it's beyond me to find anything else good to watch on a Thursday night.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

dudeabides said:


> Just make sure your d'line watches out for the chop blocks ZZ.
> 
> 
> Anybody watchin' that game tonight? Sure, this years FSU isn't that great (except in that BYU game) but it's beyond me to find anything else good to watch on a Thursday night.


Oh yeah...I forgot about that shiz...man that pissed me off, but I knew Tubs didn't coach that guy or tell that guy to do it...Tubs is honestly one of the best people in the world of football. And I am certain that he would not have made that call. Now with the new staff...who knows. 

I recommend watching Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia at 10 est on FX...that show is hilarious.


----------



## Darkwraith

And it made my day yesterday when I saw that Bama had replaced Florida at the top!! As Diego Sanchez would say: "YES!!!!"


----------



## swpthleg

Darkwraith said:


> And it made my day yesterday when I saw that Bama had replaced Florida at the top!! As Diego Sanchez would say: "YES!!!!"


YES!!! YES!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides

A certain coach would say, "Only matters where you are at the end of the season, aight?"


----------



## Darkwraith

dudeabides said:


> A certain coach would say, "Only matters where you are at the end of the season, aight?"


Unless it has to do with UF, then it is awesome that they are no longer #1. Makes me happy....


----------



## swpthleg

Darkwraith said:


> Unless it has to do with UF, then it is awesome that they are no longer #1. Makes me happy....


awwwww....I guess their schedule wasn't easy enough huh? I feel soooo bad.

I might put up a status to that effect on my FB.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> awwwww....I guess their schedule wasn't easy enough huh? I feel soooo bad.
> 
> I might put up a status to that effect on my FB.


Lol and I might have to comment on it... :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

That is so damn awesome. Made my day TBH.

What was it that made Northwestern get sort of on and off good, anyway?


----------



## TERMINATOR

*gently whispering into all of your ears*

hawkeyes hawkeyes hawkeyes


----------



## Walker

Though I doubt it I'm sure the pollsters and everyone who has been teabagging Alabama all year can actually unwrap their tongues from the Crimson Tide's scrotum to realize they aren't as good as they think. Most of them will probably trot out the old "That's just tough Good Ole SEC football!". No it's 2 teams with very good defenses, very pedestrian offenses and one team that can actually line up and kick a field goal. Alabama's offense needs to represent the USA in the next World Cup because with their amazing ability to not score touchdowns and kick FGs I really think they can beat Brazil.

These same people said Texas didn't look impressive enough against OU which through 7 games has only given up 66 points and has lost 3 games by a total of 5 points. Last year it was "The Big 12 doesn't play defense" after the 45-35 score and now it's "Texas didn't score enough to impress me."

Style points my ass. :sarcastic12:



Man one week after pumping up Texas Tech they go and lose at HOME to Texas A&M, that hadn't happened since 1993 and honestly completely shocked they got crushed 52-30 by a mediocre Aggies squad. Nebraska had to turn the ball over 8, yes *8*, times to lose at home to lowly Iowa State. 

I had been pimping him since last year but my man Fozzy Whitaker is finally getting his shot as the starter and it's paying off big time. We gots a great 1-2 "Smash and Dash" punch with him and Cody Johnson platooning in the backfield. The numbers weren't gaudy last night but the speed and quickness of FozWhit with the power downfield style of Johnson is a great combo. Me likey- ALOT. :thumb02:

Oklahoma St. is up next and even without Dez Bryant they will play us tough, like they always do, in big game on the road.


----------



## swpthleg

There was some entertaining Big Ten craziness yesterday, with Northwestern of course, and MSU losing to Iowa. I actually hoped MSU might pull it off, but that was dumb. It was an INSANE fourth quarter though. Was I that dumb to hope?

LOL at the Anglicized pronunciation of Kafka.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Don't worry walker...it will only last two more weeks for Bama and the Saban Bandwagon from the media. 

I actually heard Gary Danielson say that Saban has a top 2-3 defensive mind in the world of football.

Ummm...Mike Nolan, Dick LeBeau, Bill Belichick, Rex Ryan, Jimmy Johnson, Vic Fangio, Marvin Lewis, Bill Parcels, George Seifert, Jeff Fisher, Jim Johnson, Bill Cowher, Monte Kiffin, Tony Dungy, Tom Landry, George Hallas, Hank Stram, Jeff Fisher, and a bunch of other guys before my time come to mind.

LSU finally played better on offense. Not a complete game, not proof of our arrival, but a great effort and a better result. 

We will keep improving on offense and with that defense playing like it has been, no game is not winnable. 

Next up is Tulane and then off to Tuscaloosa to pull off the big upset.


----------



## TERMINATOR

well I must say again and again dont count the black and gold out.



War #4 ranked Hawkeyes


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

TERMINATOR said:


> well I must say again and again dont count the black and gold out.
> 
> 
> 
> War #4 ranked Hawkeyes


Struggling against Indiana too....uh oh!

We should roll against Tulane tonight but the funniest thing is that we are favored by 36 or 34 points by most sites. The most we have scored in one game this year is 31....I would be surprised if we don't score more, but Tulane is no worse then La Lafayette and they certainly have more of a rivalry feeling when it comes to playing LSU then any other in-state school. I expect a tough effort from a severely inferior opponent.


There have been worse calls in this Iowa Indiana game then any game I have seen since UW lost to BYU last year.


----------



## UrbanBounca

UNC beat the #13 ranked Virginia Tech, and living in Virginia, this place completely imploded.


----------



## swpthleg

More smug UF alumni musings on my FB today. I should have said, it only counts if you went there for undergrad ASSHOLE.

It's only a matter of time before I delete that dickwad.


----------



## Darkwraith

swpthleg said:


> More smug UF alumni musings on my FB today. I should have said, it only counts if you went there for undergrad ASSHOLE.
> 
> *It's only a matter of time before I delete that dickwad.*


DO IT!!


----------



## swpthleg

He has other ways to get at me, unfortunately. I fucked up.

Believe me, I think about it quite a bit.


----------



## dudeabides

Is this sort of thing illegal? :confused02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Bama is #3 now...won't be long before we jump Oregon and most likely some other teams to be ranked #5 or #6 after the big upset special this weekend in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## dudeabides

And on a related note, the FL coach (Meyer)suspended his star linebacker for the first half of the Vanderbilt game, for the little intentional eyepoke incident. Everything is making sense now.


----------



## swpthleg

dudeabides said:


> And on a related note, the FL coach (Meyer)suspended his star linebacker for the first half of the Vanderbilt game, for the little intentional eyepoke incident. Everything is making sense now.


What is it that fell together?


----------



## BlacklistShaun

TERMINATOR said:


> well I must say again and again dont count the black and gold out.
> 
> 
> 
> War #4 ranked Hawkeyes


Then again they are playing out of the Big 10...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Biggest game of the year for LSU to date coming up this week...can't wait. Going to Tuscaloosa to wreck the hopes and dreams of the tide...we gotta put on a great performance don't get me wrong, but we are capable of it. We have won 5 of the last 6 in Tuscaloosa and 4 in a row. Hoping to keep that streak alive...also it would be nice if this was the one game a year that Saban gets blown out in...he is good for that at least once a season. 

I think 20 points wins this game with the struggles that each team has had at the QB spot and the ability of each defense...I think special teams will be the decider and ours is one of the best in the nation at coverage on punts and kickoffs. We also have a pretty good average in each of those categories returning it. It should be a great game. Nervous as shit though.


----------



## Walker

Well ZZ not to trump your trip to Tuscaloosa for that game but I will be attending the epic Texas-UCF game myself this Saturday. 

I'll rooting for the Tigers though and I hope yall pull it out. I think it will be a "first one to 16 wins the game" type of affair with the defenses and offenses involved. Limit Ingram and pin the ears back on passing downs and methinks LSU has a great shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> Well ZZ not to trump your trip to Tuscaloosa for that game but I will be attending the epic Texas-UCF game himself this Saturday.
> 
> I'll rooting for the Tigers though and I hope yall pull it out. I think it will be a "first one to 16 wins the game" type of affair with the defenses and offenses involved. Limit Ingram and pin the ears back on passing downs and methinks LSU has a great shot. :thumbsup:


You should root for bama though...I mean do you really want us coming and whipping you in another title game?

I keed!!!!

The closer it gets the more nervous I get. I will crap on myself this saturday for sure


----------



## dudeabides

Ain't it weird, ZZ, that Lswho, er I mean LSU does so good in T-town and how good Alabama does in Baton Rouge? :confused02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

dudeabides said:


> Ain't it weird, ZZ, that Lswho, er I mean LSU does so good in T-town and how good Alabama does in Baton Rouge? :confused02:


Yeah but they were significantly better then us for most of the 30 years they dominated the series between the 70's-90's


----------



## Darkwraith

And one season in the future Kentucky will take down Bama, FLorida AND LSU all in the same season! :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

Darkwraith said:


> And one season in the future Kentucky will take down Bama, FLorida AND LSU all in the same season! :thumbsup:


I promise to buy a case of Cristal if you crap yourself.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Darkwraith said:


> And one season in the future Kentucky will take down Bama, FLorida AND LSU all in the same season! :thumbsup:


Is that gonna be the year that Kentucky and Mississippi State play for the SEC championship? :confused03:

Just kidding.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Walker said:


> Well ZZ not to trump your trip to Tuscaloosa for that game but I will be attending the epic Texas-UCF game myself this Saturday.
> 
> I'll rooting for the Tigers though and I hope yall pull it out. I think it will be a "first one to 16 wins the game" type of affair with the defenses and offenses involved. Limit Ingram and pin the ears back on passing downs and methinks LSU has a great shot. :thumbsup:


Don't know that I would call that epic, Texas is gonna spank UCF. Should be a pretty lopsided victory for Texas IMO, if not they might hurt themselves in the standings having a tight game with a C-USA team.


----------



## Darkwraith

BlacklistShaun said:


> Is that gonna be the year that Kentucky and Mississippi State play for the SEC championship? :confused03:
> 
> Just kidding.


Probably. That or UK and Vandy....



And please use the edit button instead of double posting! KTHXBAI! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Darkwraith said:


> Probably. That or UK and Vandy....
> 
> 
> 
> And please use the edit button instead of double posting! KTHXBAI! :thumbsup:


That would be pretty hard to pull off being that UK and Vandy are both SEC East.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith

BlacklistShaun said:


> That would be pretty hard to pull off being that UK and Vandy are both SEC East.:thumbsup:


And there is that...I was just using it as a hypothetical though...stating how likely the scenario would be..


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Darkwraith said:


> And there is that...I was just using it as a hypothetical though...stating how likely the scenario would be..


Yea, I thought about using Vandy because of their piss poor performance in the SEC, but I didn't because of the East vs. West factor, but I was thining along the same lines.

It would probably be beneficial to Vandy if they'd just remove them from the SEC and put them in another division where they could at least be competitive. Mississippi State is a whole nother story...they've showed promise from time to time, but the program is just bad from the very top and we all know shit rolls downhill...


----------



## Darkwraith

but we are definitely shoveling our way out of shit here in Kentucky...slowly but surely... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Darkwraith said:


> but we are definitely shoveling our way out of shit here in Kentucky...slowly but surely... :thumbsup:


Kentucky is a descent team sometimes, I think the big problem isn't the players but a little higher up. I think they would do well in a few other divisions...just they got stuck in the SEC, which IMO is the toughest division in NCAA football.


----------



## Darkwraith

BlacklistShaun said:


> Kentucky is a descent team sometimes, I think the big problem isn't the players but a little higher up. I think they would do well in a few other divisions...just they got stuck in the SEC, which IMO is the toughest division in NCAA football.


Oh well, its kind of an even trade off since we usually destroy in basketball. And since that is the state religion, I guess we will have to settle for an OK football team :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> Yea, I thought about using Vandy because of their piss poor performance in the SEC, but I didn't because of the East vs. West factor, but I was thining along the same lines.
> 
> It would probably be beneficial to Vandy if they'd just remove them from the SEC and put them in another division where they could at least be competitive. Mississippi State is a whole nother story...they've showed promise from time to time, but the program is just bad from the very top and we all know shit rolls downhill...


We forgot about baseball and basket ball I see...they are very competitive in most other sports as well.


----------



## TERMINATOR

BlacklistShaun said:


> Then again they are playing out of the Big 10...


I hear ya it does suck to be in one of the toughest confrences.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Injuries and bad officiating did us in...we'll get em next year I guess fuckin bama


----------



## King Koopa

all i have to say is that michhigan sucks this year, another year like this, with no win against mich st. of ohio st. and richrod is out


----------



## swpthleg

I'm OK with that:thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith

WOOOHOOO! My Cats took down Georgia! Down with UT nexT!! YESS! I am soo happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

Good luck with the viles, 8 would be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think I would be okay getting blown out at home by Arkansas if it meant there would be a coaching change...otherwise I hope we win. Our offense is terrible though...and we are on 4th string RB and 3rd string TE


----------



## Darkwraith

UT is going down tonight...GO CATS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker

DAMN- it wasn't pretty but I don't gives a rat's ass. Texas is where they should have been last year- IN THE TITLE GAME. :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:



A month to wait but TEXAS is back to where it belongs- in the national championship game. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

Good games today I thought. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'm not an Alabama fan...But man it was nice watching them beat up on the Gators!!! I always love watching the Gators go down! :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Wow...that clock management reminded me of Ole Miss vs LSU, Walker. That was scary...you guys got away with one. I missed the whole game too damnit except for that play. Because I got a phone call and muted it and then got on the PC and forgot it was on. 

I missed the UFC too. I suck. 

Tebow cried...what could be a better day...and they weren't happy tears.


----------



## swpthleg

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not an Alabama fan...But man it was nice watching them beat up on the Gators!!! I always love watching the Gators go down! :thumb02:


That made my day, because I do too.

They're still going to a bowl game, but that doesn't make it any less sweet.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

swpthleg said:


> That made my day, because I do too.
> 
> They're still going to a bowl game, but that doesn't make it any less sweet.


Since I can't enjoy my team winning that often I look forward to the teams I dislike losing. 

I am a loyal Maryland Terps fan


----------



## Walker

It's official for the national championship:

*#1 Alabama Crimson Tide vs. #2 Texas Longhorns*



:happy03::happy03::happy01::happy01: *Texas will win *:happy01::happy01::happy03::happy03:



Here's the rest of the bowl schedule:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4111912​


----------



## swpthleg

Michigan State is going to the Alamo Bowl. They're 6 and 6. FFS.


----------



## dudeabides

Aside from the big one, looking forward to that UGA vs aTm game the most.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

TCU vs Boise is my dream match-up...can't wait to see TCU wax those smurf wannabes...i think I have an unhealthy admiration of Patterson's genius.


----------



## Walker

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> TCU vs Boise is my dream match-up...can't wait to see TCU wax those smurf wannabes...i think I have an unhealthy admiration of Patterson's genius.



I really wanted to see TCU-Florida- though it would be a tough match-up. If TCU beats the smurfs then they beat the "other" non-BCS team and get to move up to #2 or #3 but beating the crying Jesbow would have cemented them as a top-tier team that people have to respect more. Not completely positive but I think they have 18 returning starters so no matter what happens in the bowl they need to be ranked top 10 if not not top 5 going into next year.

The Bama-Texas match-up should be a pure defensive beatdown with points at an absolute premium. OU did it and then Nebraska perfected the blueprint to bracket Jordan Shipley and cause pressure with their front four and cause us the most problems. Ndumakong Suh was a man playing with infants- I can't ever remember a D-lineman put on a type of dominating performance that he did. Unbelievable player. 

If Greg Davis can't learn how to run the ball, protect Colt with max protection or at least have the RB chip the biggest threat or throw screens to the RB and not WR I'll be worried about the Bama game. I still cannot believe he didn't make adjustments at halftime for what was going on. I am praying that the month off will let him learn from those 2 games because Alabama will try and do the same things.

That being said- Muschamp and our defense will keep us in the game no matter what and the game will probably come down to a last minute drive to win the game and I'll take McCoy over McElroy any day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Walker said:


> I really wanted to see TCU-Florida- though it would be a tough match-up. If TCU beats the smurfs then they beat the "other" non-BCS team and get to move up to #2 or #3 but beating the crying Jesbow would have cemented them as a top-tier team that people have to respect more. Not completely positive but I think they have 18 returning starters so no matter what happens in the bowl they need to be ranked top 10 if not not top 5 going into next year.
> 
> The Bama-Texas match-up should be a pure defensive beatdown with points at an absolute premium. OU did it and then Nebraska perfected the blueprint to bracket Jordan Shipley and cause pressure with their front four and cause us the most problems. Ndumakong Suh was a man playing with infants- I can't ever remember a D-lineman put on a type of dominating performance that he did. Unbelievable player.
> 
> If Greg Davis can't learn how to run the ball, protect Colt with max protection or at least have the RB chip the biggest threat or throw screens to the RB and not WR I'll be worried about the Bama game. I still cannot believe he didn't make adjustments at halftime for what was going on. I am praying that the month off will let him learn from those 2 games because Alabama will try and do the same things.
> 
> That being said- Muschamp and our defense will keep us in the game no matter what and the game will probably come down to a last minute drive to win the game and I'll take McCoy over McElroy any day and twice on Sunday.


Though I think Suh is a better player...the experts were all saying the same thing about Dorsey just a few years ago. He used to have games like that every once in a while. 

Muschamp going against his former boss...should be an interesting one.


----------



## AK-Bronco

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Tebow cried...what could be a better day...and they weren't happy tears.





Walker said:


> I really wanted to see TCU-Florida- though it would be a tough match-up. That being said- Muschamp and our defense will keep us in the game no matter what and the game will probably come down to a last minute drive to win the game and I'll take McCoy over McElroy any day and twice on Sunday.


zztigerzz81 I thought a SEC Fan would have more respect for the best SEC football player ever. TCU vs. Florida a good match up? Beat a top ten team, then you may deserve to be ranked in the top five. Big 12 vs SEC my money is on SEC every time. SEC is just better top to bottom.


----------



## Walker

AK-Bronco said:


> zztigerzz81 I thought a SEC Fan would have more respect for the best SEC football player ever. TCU vs. Florida a good match up? Beat a top ten team, then you may deserve to be ranked in the top five. Big 12 vs SEC my money is on SEC every time. SEC is just better top to bottom.


Meh- read what I posted- TCU-Florida would be a "tough match-up" not a "good" one but one I think they could get more respect from the nation over that game than the Boise one. 

I completely respect the SEC but Texas-Alabama is a toss-up. Both have great defenses and have certain problems on offense. The whole better conference "top to bottom" junk changes from year to year though I'd rank the SEC near the top most years it doesn't mean they have the best team overall each year though. 

Either way it will be settled between Texas and Alabama on Jan. 7th and not between the conferences.


----------



## AK-Bronco

My Gators just got handled. Let me have what I have left. GO SEC!!!!

I'm also crying just like Tebow.


----------



## Walker

AK- no worries man I feel your pain. Last year I was pissed beyond belief seeing OU play Florida over us. Honestly I was hoping for a Texas-Florida match-up in the title game because I wanted to see it last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg

Normally I'd never, ever, ever ridicule genuine male emotion, but in Tebow's case I'll make an exception.

HA-haaaaaaa!


----------



## AK-Bronco

swpthleg said:


> Normally I'd never, ever, ever ridicule genuine male emotion, but in Tebow's case I'll make an exception.
> 
> HA-haaaaaaa!


I would cry if I threw for 247 yrds and rushed for 63 yrds with a 6.3 ypc average and lost. Riley Cooper and Aaron Hernandez both didn't have an exactly stellar game. If Tim ran off the feild like Forest, I'm sure he would get a free pass on this board. All Gator fan would have to say is that "he's an emotional guy" and all is forgiven.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

swpthleg said:


> Normally I'd never, ever, ever ridicule genuine male emotion, but in Tebow's case I'll make an exception.
> 
> HA-haaaaaaa!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

swpthleg said:


> Normally I'd never, ever, ever ridicule genuine male emotion, but in Tebow's case I'll make an exception.
> 
> HA-haaaaaaa!





HitOrGetHit said:


>


+20 internetz.:thumb02:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Walker said:


> Meh- read what I posted- TCU-Florida would be a "tough match-up" not a "good" one but one I think they could get more respect from the nation over that game than the Boise one.
> 
> I completely respect the SEC but Texas-Alabama is a toss-up. Both have great defenses and have certain problems on offense. The whole better conference "top to bottom" junk changes from year to year though I'd rank the SEC near the top most years it doesn't mean they have the best team overall each year though.
> 
> Either way it will be settled between Texas and Alabama on Jan. 7th and not between the conferences.


I don't think Texas vs. Alabama is a toss up by any means. Alabama's defense is stronger and faster than anything Texas has faced all year and they have a better offense as long as Ingram is in the game. Alabama will tear apart Texas 9 out of 10 times. I don't see this game being close at all. The only way Texas would have had a chance was facing someone besides an SEC team.

If you don't believe in the SEC just think about who's won the BCS championship more than any other division. Not to mention the fact that the SEC is undefeated thusfar in the BCS title game. No other conference has even close to the same record in the title game. There are only two teams that have two or more BCS titles and both of them are from the SEC.

Appearances vs. wins in BCS title game:

ACC 3 appearances with a record of 1-2

Big East 3 appearances with a record of 1-2

Big 10 3 appearances with a record of 1-2

Big 12 7 appearances with a record of 2-4 (one game hasn't happened yet)

Pac 2 2 appearances with a record of 1-1

SEC 6 appearances with a record of 5-0 (one game has not happened yet)

I mean just look at it...now tell me who's the strongest conference. Looks as though there is no debate because 5 times thusfar the best team in the SEC has went on to stomp another conference in the title game. Not to mention overall bowl game wins the SEC is something like 10% better than any other conference, and that's forgetting the fact that half the time the best teams in the SEC are competing in BCS bowls so they are using the lesser teams in the conference to put in the non-BCS bowls.


----------



## G_Land

I said it back in Sept. Bama is going all the way!!! I just dont see Texas beating Bama they have to many weapons to check


----------



## dudeabides

G_Land said:


> I said it back in Sept. Bama is going all the way!!! I just dont see Texas beating Bama they have to many weapons to check


I saw the Alabama coach on Espn talking about this stuff, it's 50 seconds into this video if you wanna check it out:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

AK-Bronco said:


> zztigerzz81 I thought a SEC Fan would have more respect for the best SEC football player ever.


When did we start talking about Jack Youngblood, Billy Cannon, Herschel Walker, Bo Jackson, Peyton Manning, Tommy Casanova, Archie Manning, Joe Namath, hell...I would Take Percy Harvin over him. there are also bevy of defenders I would take, like:

As a gator fan you should know (even if you weren't alive when he played) that Jack youngblood is one of the top 5 players ever on that side of the ball in the nation...but other then him there is Reggie White, Eric Berry, Glenn Dorsey, Patrick Willis, Derrick Thomas, Champ Bailey.

I would take all those guys first. I think Tebow is the most overrated guy in the history of College sports. His defenses were the champions in his three best years. The year where it depended on his unit he lost 4 or 5 games. If the defense was not top 5 neither was he. 

Last year when they needed big plays they turned to Harvin not Tebow. the year they did turn to tebow, they lost 4 or 5 games. 



AK-Bronco said:


> I would cry if I threw for 247 yrds and rushed for 63 yrds with a 6.3 ypc average and lost. Riley Cooper and Aaron Hernandez both didn't have an exactly stellar game. If Tim ran off the feild like Forest, I'm sure he would get a free pass on this board. All Gator fan would have to say is that "he's an emotional guy" and all is forgiven.


Looks like his former coach was right...don't key on him...key on everyone else...his best games usually were losses when they came against real opponents. 

His supporting cast are the real stars...Joe Haden, Ryan Stamper, Carlos Dunlap, Derrick Harvey, Jermaine Cunningham, Brandon Spikes, Ahmad Black, Will Hill, Major Wright, Aaron Hernandez, Pouncey twins, Patchan, Demps, Rainey, James, etc. Those are the guys that beat ya...not Tebow.


----------



## Walker

BlacklistShaun- first off it's ridiculous to turn this into question of the better conference. I will freely admit that the SEC is normally one the top conferences year in year out but this game will not be decided between past history of a conference over another. It comes down to Texas and Alabama and if you think Texas hasn't faced a defense as good as 'Bama's try looking at OU and Nebraska's defensive stats- both top 10 defensive squads in the nation.

It's laughable to think Texas hasn't seen comparable defenses to Alabama. Plus it's comical to think Alabama has a great offense- this is the same team that couldn't get in the endzone against Tennesse and had problems scoring against Ole Miss. If you think Texas' defense isn't up to stopping Alabama and that they will tear through Texas welcome to fantasy land.

This game will be a defensive struggle with points being at an absolute premium and if you think either team will tear through the other will no problems then I can't help you understand football or get past your SEC bias.

This game will be tight and and both defenses will be dominant- but I'll take my chances in a close game with McCoy over McElroy dealing with what Muschamp will dial up for him(He is that guy with SEC coaching history who led LSU's defense during their title run under Saban, then try checking out his defenses stats while at Auburn). Sorry man but if you think Alabama will blow through our defense under Muschamp- I want what you are smoking.


----------



## js1316

Walker said:


> BlacklistShaun- first off it's ridiculous to turn this into question of the better conference. I will freely admit that the SEC is normally one the top conferences year in year out but this game will not be decided between past history of a conference over another. It comes down to Texas and Alabama and if you think Texas hasn't faced a defense as good as 'Bama's try looking at OU and Nebraska's defensive stats- both top 10 defensive squads in the nation.
> 
> It's laughable to think Texas hasn't seen comparable defenses to Alabama. Plus it's comical to think Alabama has a great offense- this is the same team that couldn't get in the endzone against Tennesse and had problems scoring against Ole Miss. If you think Texas' defense isn't up to stopping Alabama and that they will tear through Texas welcome to fantasy land.
> 
> This game will be a defensive struggle with points being at an absolute premium and if you think either team will tear through the other will no problems then I can't help you understand football or get past your SEC bias.
> 
> This game will be tight and and both defenses will be dominant- but I'll take my chances in a close game with McCoy over McElroy dealing with what Muschamp will dial up for him(He is that guy with SEC coaching history who led LSU's defense during their title run under Saban, then try checking out his defenses stats while at Auburn). Sorry man but if you think Alabama will blow through our defense under Muschamp- I want what you are smoking.


Walker Im a bama fan..and I know that this will be a hell of a game. To be completely honest I believe Alabama has more talent, but that doesnt mean Texas will lose. Its all about who wants it more in this game, and thats who will get the trophy. ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Walker

Stokes said:


> Walker Im a bama fan..and I know that this will be a hell of a game. To be completely honest I believe Alabama has more talent, but that doesnt mean Texas will lose. Its all about who wants it more in this game, and thats who will get the trophy. ROLL TIDE!!


I'll disagree with the more talent part but I totally agree with you- this game is super close and either team can win and IMO it will be a defensive "slobber-knocker" type of game. Two great teams, great tradition and history following 2 disappointing endings to the last year equals an awesome match-up between 2 very close teams. I really can't wait for the kick-off. Some people might not like the defensive nature of this game but me likey. :thumb02:


----------



## The Immortal CJ

Does anyone besides me believe TCU is more of a talented team than Texas? I'm a Ute fan and I just can't see a better team to play Alabama then them. Also what do you guys think of the biased media always overlooking the MWC?


----------



## js1316

The Immortal CJ said:


> Does anyone besides me believe TCU is more of a talented team than Texas? I'm a Ute fan and I just can't see a better team to play Alabama then them. Also what do you guys think of the biased media always overlooking the MWC?


Its all about SOS man...TCU has played some decent teams but Texas has played a lot of good teams and still finished the season undefeated. I think the 2 best teams in the Nation are definitely playing for the championship this years, its a good feeling.


----------



## Walker

The Immortal CJ said:


> Does anyone besides me believe TCU is more of a talented team than Texas? I'm a Ute fan and I just can't see a better team to play Alabama then them. Also what do you guys think of the biased media always overlooking the MWC?



TCU is a very good team and had a great season and with 5 undefeated teams it only goes to prove there needs to be a play-off system. Until that happens some teams will never get a fair shake- that being said- no way in hell TCU is more talented than Texas. They have a great squad but to compare them top to bottom with Texas' athletes- no bueno and it ain't even close. We get the majority of the state's 5 stars recruits and TCU has to fight the out of state programs, plus OU, Texas Tech and A&M for the rest of the talent.

I honestly wish TCU could have been matched up with Florida instead of Boise because it seemed they did that you appease the non BCS conferences when I'd rather see them fight it out with the traditional powers to help prove their worth better.

Until the system changes it will always come down to a beauty contest that the non-BCS conferences will always lose. It's not fair but this system sucks balls IMO.


----------



## swpthleg

Although Nick Saban brings Spartan mojo to Alabama, I still like Texas for the win.


----------



## G_Land

I gotta go with my boys in T-town. I have been behind them forever! Its gonna be a great game im so fn excited! RMFT!!!!


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Walker said:


> BlacklistShaun- first off it's ridiculous to turn this into question of the better conference. I will freely admit that the SEC is normally one the top conferences year in year out but this game will not be decided between past history of a conference over another. It comes down to Texas and Alabama and if you think Texas hasn't faced a defense as good as 'Bama's try looking at OU and Nebraska's defensive stats- both top 10 defensive squads in the nation.
> 
> It's laughable to think Texas hasn't seen comparable defenses to Alabama. Plus it's comical to think Alabama has a great offense- this is the same team that couldn't get in the endzone against Tennesse and had problems scoring against Ole Miss. If you think Texas' defense isn't up to stopping Alabama and that they will tear through Texas welcome to fantasy land.
> 
> This game will be a defensive struggle with points being at an absolute premium and if you think either team will tear through the other will no problems then I can't help you understand football or get past your SEC bias.
> 
> This game will be tight and and both defenses will be dominant- but I'll take my chances in a close game with McCoy over McElroy dealing with what Muschamp will dial up for him(He is that guy with SEC coaching history who led LSU's defense during their title run under Saban, then try checking out his defenses stats while at Auburn). Sorry man but if you think Alabama will blow through our defense under Muschamp- I want what you are smoking.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one because there is no doubt who the better team is IMO. Just look at the schedules and it's easy to see who's played the tougher schedule against much better teams.

Texas Schedule:

Louisiana Monroe - 6-6
Wyoming - 6-6
Texas Tech - 8-4
UTEP - 4-8
Colorado - 3-9
Oklahoma - 7-5
Missouri - 8-4
Oklahoma State - 9-3
UCF - 8-4
Baylor - 4-8
Kansas - 5-7
Texas A&M - 6-6
Nebraska - 9-4

Alabama Schedule:

Virginia Tech - 9-3
Florida International - 3-9
North Texas - 2-10
Arkansas - 7-5
Kentucky - 7-5
Ole Miss - 8-4
South Carolina - 7-5
Tennessee - 7-5
LSU - 9-3
MSU - 5-7
Chatanooga - 6-5
Auburn - 7-5
Florida - 12-1

If you discount the lower conferences like Sun Belt and Conference USA and count the tougher conferences Texas has played 5 teams with winning records while Alabama has played 9 teams with winning records in a much tougher conference. When I say tougher conference I don't mean necessarily better conference...you have to take into accord there are still teams like Vanderbilt and MSU in the SEC. On the same note look at the overall records for the SEC vs. the Big 12. Overall these teams have much better records than the Big 12 overall, which means Alabama has had to play a much harder schedule to get to the title game.

What I predict is about the same thing that happened both times previously the Big 12 tried to play against the best of the SEC in the title game. There were plenty of people that said OU was going to hang in there and make it a tight game and next thing you know LSU and then Florida both blew out the best of the Big 12.

You never know though, Alabama might come in and play a shit game and Texas might be on and win it all. I think if it comes down to it though and both teams come out and play 100% what they are capable of it's going to be a blowout in Alabama's favor.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one because there is no doubt who the better team is IMO. Just look at the schedules and it's easy to see who's played the tougher schedule against much better teams.
> 
> Texas Schedule:
> 
> Louisiana Monroe - 6-6
> Wyoming - 6-6
> Texas Tech - 8-4
> UTEP - 4-8
> Colorado - 3-9
> Oklahoma - 7-5
> Missouri - 8-4
> Oklahoma State - 9-3
> UCF - 8-4
> Baylor - 4-8
> Kansas - 5-7
> Texas A&M - 6-6
> Nebraska - 9-4
> 
> Alabama Schedule:
> 
> Virginia Tech - 9-3
> Florida International - 3-9
> North Texas - 2-10
> Arkansas - 7-5
> Kentucky - 7-5
> Ole Miss - 8-4
> South Carolina - 7-5
> Tennessee - 7-5
> LSU - 9-3
> MSU - 5-7
> Chatanooga - 6-5
> Auburn - 7-5
> Florida - 12-1


Depends on what you consider tough really...I mean Bama played one legit offense all year long and it was the worst they looked in the last 4 years (talking about the gators).

Texas played quite a few. I think Texas's defense is much more battle tested and their offense, though not a blow you away offense just seems to keep getting enough and those are the dangerous ones. 

Bama has been one of the luckiest teams all year long. And that is what you need to win championships (it isn't a knock on them). Texas was lucky once...we will see how the game goes. But nothing is clear about the match-up. 

Last time Saban and Mack went head up, it was like a 15 point win for the Horns. And that was Chris Simms or Major Applewhite not Colt McCoy. 

I can't stand when people say team A will win because they are from Conference B...that doesn't matter at all. We don't know who will be healthy, what coaching changes will take place, what personal distractions may happen over the holidays, etc. 

There are so many factors at play when you are talking about student athletes that are 18-23 yrs old. Let's just wait and see..and leave the certainties to hindsight.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

I'm not saying that they will win simply because they are from the SEC, I'm saying I think they will win because they are a better team. Like I said I think their defense is much stronger and faster than anything Texas has faced all year...definately faster and stronger than OU or Nebraska. Also as I said I think Alabama has a definative advantage in the run game and I doubt Texas will shut them down on the run. If Bama can run the ball and play the defense they play then I think they will win big over Texas.

Not just because they are from the SEC, just because they are a better team. Then again the SEC is a tougher conference IMO. That's not saying there aren't teams out there from other conferences that aren't good, sure there are plenty of teams from other conferences that are great teams, but lots of times you have 1 or 2 teams that just dominate a conference because no one else is near their level of play. You don't have that in the SEC because all the teams are pretty good for the most part and pretty even so all year long you are having to play against a bunch of teams who can literally beat you any given day.

This is somewhat starting to change now, but just for shits and giggles let's try.

On most years what teams are going to win the bigger conferences??

Pac 10? USC
Big 10? Ohio
Big 12? OU or Texas
ACC? Florida State
Big East? Miami or VT until they left in '04, now Cinncinati is emerging winning 2 in a row.


Now look at the SEC, since the championship game in '92.

From '92 - '00:

Alabama - 2 SEC titles
Florida - 5 SEC titles
Tennessee - 2 SEC titles

Florida went back to back SEC titles between '93 and '96 and Tennessee won back to back in '97 and '98.

From '92 to '00 you could say there was the same thing going on in the SEC. There were a couple of teams that dominated the conference year in and year out with the toughest team being Florida.

From '01 - '09

LSU - 3 SEC titles
Georgia - 2 SEC titles
Auburn - 1 SEC title
Florida - 2 SEC titles
Alabama - 1 SEC title

None of these teams have won back to back SEC titles between '01 and '09.

Judging from that, tell me who's gonna win the SEC. It changes year in and year out because all the teams are close to each other. That's all I'm saying is that when you have to play a bunch of teams who aren't near as good as you vs. playing a bunch of teams that are close to your level of skill...it's just an easier road. That's one reason for a long time it was hard to get an SEC team to the national game because coming out of the SEC with no losses or just one loss is almost a miracle.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Oh, and if you don't beleive about how tough the division is because of it being evenly matched for the most part this is some interresting information...

SEC has 10 out of 12 teams with winning records, while Big 12 has 6 teams out of 12 with winning records.

Out of the 10 teams in the SEC with winning records, 6 of those teams have the same identical record of 7-5.

I guess in the end we really don't have to argue though do we? I mean results do kind of speak for themselves. In the last 3 BCS title games a team from the SEC has been in it and won it in dominating fashion. If Alabama wins that will make 4 years in a row.

And don't get me wrong, I won't dismiss the fact that anything can happen and Alabama can lose this game. I'm just saying that they should win if they play the game right.


----------



## swpthleg

Edit button, baby, edit button. Try not to double post.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Everyone agrees that the sec is best...but when arguing that it is, you should at least do it fairly. I mean your opinion if winners or potential winners from other conference is hardly fair representation. The SEC has had about as many different conference champs as any other conference since 1992. I know the big 10 has had Michigan, OSU, Illinois, Penn State, and Northwestern. That is 5. The SEC has had the big 6 of Bama, auburn, UF, LSU, UGA and UTenn. The big 12 ha had UTex, Neb, OU, Colorado, and I think A&M. The PAC 10 had UW, ASU, UCLA, USC, Oregon, WSU and Oregon state I am prett sure which is more. 

Th ACC is still so new but those teams have all been pretty even. BC, Va Tech, FSU, Wake, Clemson have all competes for it.

Not to mention the lesser SEC teams that you are talking about often lose their bowl games. If it weren't for the top 2-3 SEC teams winning those high profile matchups the conference wouldn't be thought of as highly and wouldn't have a winning record in bowls.

I would look it up but I am on my phone posting this from work. Feel free to verify though. I am sure you will learn a lot.

Anyway...your comment about if bama can run and play great defense is obvious. That is what they want to do and hve done. Auburn took that away from them with average talent and a strong will. McCoy isthe eat QB that Bama will have seen all year and Texas's secondary is very underrated. This will be close and I wil gurantee that.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

I am not sure about the comment about the lesser teams in the SEC losing their bowl games and the SEC only being veiwed as good because of a couple of teams.

I went back and looked at last years bowl results.

Music City Bowl: Vanderbilt defeats Boston College

Chick Fil-A Bowl: LSU defeats Georgia Tech

Outback Bowl: South Carolina defeated by Iowa

Capital One Bowl: Georgia defeats Michigan State

Cotton Bowl: Ole Miss defeats Texas Tech

Liberty Bowl: Kentucky defeats East Carolina

Sugar Bowl: Alabama defeated by Utah

BCS title game: Florida defeats Oklahoma

That's 8 bowl games attended by SEC teams last year with 6 of them being won. Out of the two teams that lost one was a lesser team (South Carolina) but the other was one of the teams you claim keeps the SEC looking strong (Alabama).

Just for reference sake here are the bowls attended by Big 12 teams last year and results.

Alamo Bowl: Mizzou defeats Northwestern

Holiday Bowl: Oklahoma State defeated by Oregon

Insight Bowl: Kansas defeats Minnesota

Gator Bowl: Nebraska defeats Clemson

Cotton Bowl: Texas Tech defeated by Ole Miss

Fiesta Bowl: Texas defeats Ohio State

BCS title game: Oklahoma defeated by Florida

That's 7 bowl games with 4 wins.

I'm not knocking the Big 12 by any means, I happen to like Texas quite a bit and was at odds about them winning against Nebraska. I was kind of hoping they would lose and wouldn't get into the title game to face Alabama. I was hoping that Cinncinati or TCU (preferably Cinncinati) would end up getting the game because I didn't mind watching them lose. Now since Texas is in the game either way a team I like is going to lose. I personally feel that the SEC is the toughest conference...yes, but on the same note I feel that the Big 12 is the second toughest as of right now.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

You were talking about bowls since 1992...try a bigger sample pool. The Big ten has a winning record against the SEC in bowl games in that time and has never beaten us in BCS games. Do the math. That means our "lower to mid tier" teams that you qualify as deep lose their bowl games to evenly ranked teams from much further away.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

That kind of reminds me of some of my cousins from Mississippi. They always talk about the old glory days of Ole Miss when they used to beat LSU all the time. When I bring up the fact that for quite some time now LSU usually comes out on top of the matchup they talk about the old days.

Talking realistic here, the BCS championship game was first played in 1998, and there have been 11 games so far. The SEC has been to the title game 5 times thusfar and has won all 5 times. They are the only conference that can boast an undefeated record in the BCS title game. The Big 12 has been 6 times and won 2 times. 2 of the most recent losses for the Big 12 have been at the hands of the SEC. The ACC, Big East, and Big Ten have all been 3 times and won only once. 

Afterall, it's all about getting to the title game and winning it right? 3 teams from the SEC have not only gotten to the title game, but have won it...the 4th team from the SEC is about to go for another title. The Big 12 has only sent two teams to the title game (Texas, OU). The ACC has sent only one team to the big game (Florida State) in all 3 visits. The Big East has only ever sent Miami and VT to the title game, which both teams are no longer in that conference. The Big 10 has only sent one team to the title game (Ohio State) in all 3 visits. The Pac 10 has only sent one team in 2 visits (USC). Basically what I'm getting at is the SEC has sent more teams to the title game and won more titles than any other conference.

If you want to talk about overall bowl wins, here's some interresting info:

Top 12 teams by number of bowl wins:

1. Alabama - 31
2. USC - 31
3. Penn State - 26
4. Michigan - 26
5. Georgia - 25
6. Texas - 25
7. Tennessee - 25
8. Oklahoma - 24
9. Nebraska - 23
10. Georgia Tech - 22
11. Florida State - 21
12. LSU - 21

That equals out to 4 teams from SEC, 3 teams from Big 12, 2 teams from ACC and Big 10, and 1 team from Pac 10 in the top ranks.

Top 10 teams by number of bowl games played:

1. Alabama
2. Michigan
3. Texas
4. Tennessee
5. USC
6. Nebraska
7. Georgia
8. Oklahoma
9. Penn State
10. LSU

Same results...SEC has 4 teams, Big 12 with 3 teams, Big 10 with 2 teams, and Pac 10 with 1 team.

Now these are standings of all bowl games, not just in the last year or two. You said you wanted to look at bowls since '92 and I'm just providing the information. Not trying to be a dick about it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> That kind of reminds me of some of my cousins from Mississippi. They always talk about the old glory days of Ole Miss when they used to beat LSU all the time. When I bring up the fact that for quite some time now LSU usually comes out on top of the matchup they talk about the old days.
> 
> Talking realistic here, the BCS championship game was first played in 1998, and there have been 11 games so far. The SEC has been to the title game 5 times thusfar and has won all 5 times. They are the only conference that can boast an undefeated record in the BCS title game. The Big 12 has been 6 times and won 2 times. 2 of the most recent losses for the Big 12 have been at the hands of the SEC. The ACC, Big East, and Big Ten have all been 3 times and won only once.
> 
> Afterall, it's all about getting to the title game and winning it right? 3 teams from the SEC have not only gotten to the title game, but have won it...the 4th team from the SEC is about to go for another title. The Big 12 has only sent two teams to the title game (Texas, OU). The ACC has sent only one team to the big game (Florida State) in all 3 visits. The Big East has only ever sent Miami and VT to the title game, which both teams are no longer in that conference. The Big 10 has only sent one team to the title game (Ohio State) in all 3 visits. The Pac 10 has only sent one team in 2 visits (USC). Basically what I'm getting at is the SEC has sent more teams to the title game and won more titles than any other conference.
> 
> If you want to talk about overall bowl wins, here's some interresting info:
> 
> Top 12 teams by number of bowl wins:
> 
> 1. Alabama - 31
> 2. USC - 31
> 3. Penn State - 26
> 4. Michigan - 26
> 5. Georgia - 25
> 6. Texas - 25
> 7. Tennessee - 25
> 8. Oklahoma - 24
> 9. Nebraska - 23
> 10. Georgia Tech - 22
> 11. Florida State - 21
> 12. LSU - 21
> 
> That equals out to 4 teams from SEC, 3 teams from Big 12, 2 teams from ACC and Big 10, and 1 team from Pac 10 in the top ranks.
> 
> Top 10 teams by number of bowl games played:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Michigan
> 3. Texas
> 4. Tennessee
> 5. USC
> 6. Nebraska
> 7. Georgia
> 8. Oklahoma
> 9. Penn State
> 10. LSU
> 
> Same results...SEC has 4 teams, Big 12 with 3 teams, Big 10 with 2 teams, and Pac 10 with 1 team.
> 
> Now these are standings of all bowl games, not just in the last year or two. You said you wanted to look at bowls since '92 and I'm just providing the information. Not trying to be a dick about it.


I know you aren't...I was just pointing out your initial flawed information. Not the conclusion you made.

Anyways, I don't buy into the SEC is the better conference because (insert whatever reason you want)...there are so many factors at play in every game and most we aren't even in the loop on. Especially bowl games.

So when a good team from a dominant conference plays a bowl 300 miles from its home stadium and loses to a bad team from a weak conference 2000 miles from its home stadium this year...just like every other year...just remember I was the guy telling you not to buy what ESPN is selling. Yeah they are going to report the SEC is best because they just signed a 15 yr billion dollar deal with the conference. Kind of like how Dana always says Fedor sucks and his guys are better.


----------



## Walker

Blacklist- while compiling a very impressive history of the BCS and bowl history- fact is: it's *past* history. Alabama won't win this game just because the SEC is a great conference or that in the past the fare very well in bowl games- it will win because it played better than Texas on Jan. 7th and did so without a flawed history lesson that should have told Texas they should probably just not play the game judging on your history of how it will go.

You are completely dismissing looking at the match-up between the two teams and how their strengths and weaknesses compare and contrast to see where the game will most likely be determined. I doubt in the 4th quarter when the game is very tight Nick Saban will call a timeout and tell his players "No worries guys we'll win because the SEC is better and history is on our side!". 

Both of these teams match-up very very evenly across the board minus your SEC-bias of course. You keep looking at history and I'll keep focusing on this game and the match-up presented by looking at the teams evenly and objectively.

I would never guarantee that Texas will this game without any doubt in my mind but either way it will be close and most likely come down to the fourth quarter and which team asserts it's will over the other then. 

On the other hand, historically, I could just forget about trying to objectively analyze this particular match-up like you are and feel rest assured that by virtue of Texas' 14-12 win over Alabama in the *1982* Cotton Bowl and our _recent_ history that dates back to the glorious year of 1902- Texas holds a 7-0-1 mark against Alabama- there is no way Texas can lose. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

That is basically what I was trying to say and add a 1-0 record of Mack Brown vs Nick Saban too.

I am really surprised that Arenas (CB for Bama) got 1st team all SEC at either the return position or the CB position. I mean in return he is great no doubt, but this season was one of his worst and every time he did something well it was called back due to holding. And at CB most people attack him over Kareem Jackson and usually have more success there. Especially when you consider that Peterson pretty much shut down Julio Jones and AJ Green when they matched up. Peterson was a much better player all year at CB.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

I'm not trying to base anything on history really. I'm simply stating a fact that the SEC is a tougher conference to play in than probably any other conference out there.

I don't think Bama will win because they are from the SEC or because history tells me so. I think they will win because defensive teams that Texas has played has given them tons of trouble this year and none of them had defenses as tough as Bama. I don't think Texas can pass the ball on Bama like they want because the secondary is fast. I don't think they can run the ball like Bama can. I think it will come down to the defense, but more often than not when it comes down to a defensive battle it all lies on who can RUN THE BALL, and Bama has a decisive edge there.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> I'm not trying to base anything on history really. I'm simply stating a fact that the SEC is a tougher conference to play in than probably any other conference out there.
> 
> I don't think Bama will win because they are from the SEC or because history tells me so. I think they will win because defensive teams that Texas has played has given them tons of trouble this year and none of them had defenses as tough as Bama. I don't think Texas can pass the ball on Bama like they want because the secondary is fast. I don't think they can run the ball like Bama can. I think it will come down to the defense, but more often than not when it comes down to a defensive battle it all lies on who can RUN THE BALL, and Bama has a decisive edge there.


agreed...I just don't think it will be an easy win at all...and I was getting the impression that you did.

BTW congrats on your first heisman winner. I thought it should have gone to Suh or Gerhardt, but I understand why it went where it did too. Got no problem with any of those three winning it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Just out of curiosity, are there any other Maryland Terps fans on this site besides me?

It's hard watching them sometimes, but I am a loyal fan.

Go Terps!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

HitOrGetHit said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any other Maryland Terps fans on this site besides me?
> 
> It's hard watching them sometimes, but I am a loyal fan.
> 
> Go Terps!!!


I think you and Scott Van Pelt are the only ones in America.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think you and Scott Van Pelt are the only ones in America.


Haha. 

Well I am just happy I was alive to see the Men's basketball win a National championship.

Football on the other hand is a different story. Since I can't look forward to my team making it anywhere. I take pride in my least favorite teams going down.

THANK YOU ALABAMA!!!


----------



## Walker

Blacklist- when comparing the two teams I would completely agree with you that Alabama with Ingram has the huge edge in having a better rushing offense. But Texas has a great rush defense though it will not be tested as much as Alabama will. To me what this game boils down to more is that it will be close going late into the fourth quarter and knowing that Ingram will be a marked man by our defense McElroy will have to come up big to help 'Bama win the game. He might rise to occasion or he might not- he's not the most experienced QB and I'm very curious to see how he responds to not only the championship pressure but the pressure Muschamp will put on him. If Texas can contain Ingram without letting him blow up or the 'Bama offense to grind the game down McElroy will have to make plays against a great pressure D with a excellent secondary. Honestly- to me- that's what the game could hinge on. That and if Greg Davis(our OC) actually pulls his head out his ass and calls a better game and doesn't leave Colt on an island to make all the plays.

The blueprint is there to slow Texas down- OU and Nebraska- but Texas will have the month to hopefully look at that and come up with other options and tactics(I very much so) but I really think even if it's a low scoring game I still think we could pull it out because I honestly don't think Alabama will run through Muschamp's defense.

Two of our coaches have coaching experience with Saban- Muschamp and Major Applewhite- it's not like they don't have good insight to him, his coaching philosophy and potential tendencies.

I think this game will be tight and won late in the 4th quarter and in that scenario I'd definitely take Colt over McElroy- provided of course that Colt and the coaches actually remember how to manage the clock under 2 minutes.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> agreed...I just don't think it will be an easy win at all...and I was getting the impression that you did.
> 
> BTW congrats on your first heisman winner. I thought it should have gone to Suh or Gerhardt, but I understand why it went where it did too. Got no problem with any of those three winning it.


I don't think anything played on the gridiron can be called easy when you are competing at Div. 1 level or higher, so don't get me wrong on that.

However I do think with the defense and running offense of Alabama they should dominate the game. Now, I'm not saying they are going to beat Texas by 3-4 scores by any means. Alabama's team isn't set up to be high scoring playing against good teams. They run the ball, grind the clock, and rely on their defense to win games. The fact of the matter is that both teams have game plans that they run, it's just that bama is better at running their gameplan. There might not be a huge point difference in this game, but I think the stats will be dominant in favor of Alabama.

On a side note I think the OSU/Ole Miss game should be a good Big 12/SEC game...good matchup. Not too fond of the LSU/Penn State matchup. Think if Les Miles can remove his head from his rectum that LSU should sufficiently stomp Penn State. I also feel sorry for Cinncinnati coming off a great season and having to face Florida after taking a hard loss, which sucks because I think Florida is going to stomp them and make and example out of them and I can't stand Florida.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> I don't think anything played on the gridiron can be called easy when you are competing at Div. 1 level or higher, so don't get me wrong on that.
> 
> However I do think with the defense and running offense of Alabama they should dominate the game. Now, I'm not saying they are going to beat Texas by 3-4 scores by any means. Alabama's team isn't set up to be high scoring playing against good teams. They run the ball, grind the clock, and rely on their defense to win games. The fact of the matter is that both teams have game plans that they run, it's just that bama is better at running their gameplan. There might not be a huge point difference in this game, but I think the stats will be dominant in favor of Alabama.
> 
> On a side note I think the OSU/Ole Miss game should be a good Big 12/SEC game...good matchup. Not too fond of the LSU/Penn State matchup. Think if Les Miles can remove his head from his rectum that LSU should sufficiently stomp Penn State. I also feel sorry for Cinncinnati coming off a great season and having to face Florida after taking a hard loss, which sucks because I think Florida is going to stomp them and make and example out of them and I can't stand Florida.


Ok...I guess we will agree to disagree then...because I don't think Bama has seen a secondary like this yet. UF and LSU both had equivalent talent, but held back with the pressure throughout their games. UT won't do that. They will play you guys like Tenn did and they got the talent to win doing it that way. Their d-line and secondary combo is by far the best combo you will have seen all year. LSU had a better secondary, but our d-line could not hold up for 4 quarters. UF would have had a better combo, but their best defensive player not named Joe Haden was suspended. 

As for the other games, I think Miles does what other coaches with pro-experience do in the time before bowls. He scouts and gameplans his own team. That is why we have been so successful in bowl games. We usually have very new wrinkles that teams have problems adjusting to. That being said, Joe Pa is great at in-game adjustments on defense. Not sure about offense, looks pretty similar for the past 40 years or so...haha. 

Okie State is going to get worked...they are pretty average without Hunter and Bryant in my eyes. Unless Snead goes all Jake Delhomme on them and throws 5 int's...they should cruise to a 13 pt victory or so.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Ok...I guess we will agree to disagree then...because I don't think Bama has seen a secondary like this yet. UF and LSU both had equivalent talent, but held back with the pressure throughout their games. UT won't do that. They will play you guys like Tenn did and they got the talent to win doing it that way. Their d-line and secondary combo is by far the best combo you will have seen all year. LSU had a better secondary, but our d-line could not hold up for 4 quarters. UF would have had a better combo, but their best defensive player not named Joe Haden was suspended.
> 
> As for the other games, I think Miles does what other coaches with pro-experience do in the time before bowls. He scouts and gameplans his own team. That is why we have been so successful in bowl games. We usually have very new wrinkles that teams have problems adjusting to. That being said, Joe Pa is great at in-game adjustments on defense. Not sure about offense, looks pretty similar for the past 40 years or so...haha.
> 
> Okie State is going to get worked...they are pretty average without Hunter and Bryant in my eyes. Unless Snead goes all Jake Delhomme on them and throws 5 int's...they should cruise to a 13 pt victory or so.


We are definately going to have to disagree about the first paragraph there because Alabama has definately seen secondary's that were much better than what Texas has to offer. LSU and UF secondary's are probably the two best in the nation to be honest. LSU has safety's the size of Texas' linebackers. They are bigger, faster, and stronger guys. Texas can't compare speed in the secondary to LSU or UF by no means IMO...just no comparisson.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

BlacklistShaun said:


> We are definately going to have to disagree about the first paragraph there because Alabama has definately seen secondary's that were much better than what Texas has to offer. LSU and UF secondary's are probably the two best in the nation to be honest. LSU has safety's the size of Texas' linebackers. They are bigger, faster, and stronger guys. Texas can't compare speed in the secondary to LSU or UF by no means IMO...just no comparisson.


And they aren't as productive against worse offenses...it is about results and UT has forced way more turnovers then any team Bama has faced. 

You are going to be surprised.


----------



## Walker

BlacklistShaun said:


> We are definately going to have to disagree about the first paragraph there because Alabama has definately seen secondary's that were much better than what Texas has to offer. LSU and UF secondary's are probably the two best in the nation to be honest. LSU has safety's the size of Texas' linebackers. They are bigger, faster, and stronger guys. Texas can't compare speed in the secondary to LSU or UF by no means IMO...just no comparisson.



Dude- you are seriously underestimating Texas' defense and secondary and if you think the SEC has the talent and speed hand over fist over Texas then I now understand your arguments even more. You need to actually take off the SEC blinders when looking at Texas- either way I'm cool with it since we heard this same lame crap in 2005 before facing USC. 

Alabama just came back on the map 2 years ago and you think they are loaded more talent-wise than Texas across the board? Simply.....wow. :sarcastic09:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

First off, I like Texas, they are my favorite Big 12 team. Secondly when they faced USC in the title game I told many people that Texas would do exactly what they did to USC. When OU faced LSU I said what LSU was going to do to them as well while many people said OU was going to beat LSU.

Fact of the matter is, I do like Texas I just don't think they have the tools to beat Bama, and we will see soon enough.


----------



## King Koopa

i think the bcs bowls will go like this
rose bowl- oregon
fiesta bowl- tcu
orange bowl- georgia tech
sugar bowl- florida
national championsip- texas


----------

